# Official NON SPOILER 4/16 RAW Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion*



LadyCroft said:


> *Will Jericho make Punk smoke a joint?
> *


That would be amazing.

"INHALE YOU STUPID BASTARD"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion*



CamillePunk said:


> That would be amazing.
> 
> "INHALE YOU STUPID BASTARD"


*:lmao please fucking book it! :lmao*


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion*



CamillePunk said:


> That would be amazing.
> 
> "INHALE YOU STUPID BASTARD"


lol. I think they cn get away with that


----------



## Mysterio fan (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion*

Terrible Show. 

4/10.

Rating - 3.1 ~ 3.2

CM punk-Henry WWE championship match on top of second hour loses viewers.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion*

Hopefully Mcintyre will be on tonights show


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion*

Nothing really to look forward to other than Brock Lesnar.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion*

May be a very good idea to put *NO SPOILERS* in the title as it is from London tonight.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion*

Maybe we will get some midcard storylines? 

:suarez2


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion*

Will Lesnar even be there? Highly doubtful I'd say.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion*



D.M.N. said:


> May be a very good idea to put *NO SPOILERS* in the title as it is from London tonight.


*Thanks for that reminder and it is done.




Reminder - DO NOT POST SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD!*


----------



## 211544 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

I'm from the UK, and it's always just exhibition matches, no storyline progression, all very boring tbh this time of year.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

Cena will come out with a bloody smirk for two hours.


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

I hope to be a good show


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion*



Mysterio fan said:


> Terrible Show.
> 
> 4/10.
> 
> ...


If Miz gets squashed by Prince fucking Albert I may go on a mass killing spree.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*










John Cena coming out for his promo









John Cena 2 minutes into his promo









John Cena 5 minutes in his promo









John Cena 10 minutes into his promo and Brock Lesnar music hits









Brock comes out with a machine gun









Fans when they see the machine gun









Cena sees the fans scared, so tries to put on his best mean face.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

Gonna be a hot, hot crowd as England always is.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

Probably Lord Tensai squashing one of the local boys.

Brodus Clay will squash one of the local boys, but this is a bad local who says bad things about the good people of England. And Brodus punishes him with 2 moves or just eats him alive. Huge Pop i tell you that.

John Cena calls out Brock. Probably Brock via satellite promo and then John Cena squashes WIlliam Regal for punishment or in frustration.

some Santino Marella comedy, probably discussing with cobra how good comedy Monthy Python was and still is, Huge Pop.

Ziggler/Swagger in useless tag team match Vicky yelling excuse me, excuse me!.

Kane promo 

Daniel Bryan YES YES YES! (highlight of the night) Sheamus to Broque kick him .

Cody Rhodes in useless 1 on 1 match, which Big Show will interrupt and shows video from last week . How embarrasing! and it will cost the match. Segment ends Big Show laughing hysterically and pointing finger on Cody. Crowd is silent.

Backstage segment with Heath Slater wearing Queen Elisabeth costume , talking with some random guy about something. The segment ends when Slater looks under his dress, Hornswoggle is there blowing a whistle.

Zack Ryder pairing up with Kofi or R.Truth against some random heels.

Miz Promo, (possible) before a match against some random face guy, yoshitatsu maybe.

im out of ideas.



Looking forward to the show though


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

Is Brock on the show or is he going to do a taped promo.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

Londons going to be on fyah!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*



Aytiau said:


> I'm from the UK, and it's always just exhibition matches, no storyline progression, all very boring tbh this time of year.


Saw Brock Lesnar's first WWE loss (or non-win anyway) in London. He and Shawn Stasiak lost to the Hardy Boys when Stasiak ignored Paul Heyman's orders not to get involved in the match and ended up getting pinned. Most memorable part of the show was the ropes breaking early in the Undertaker/HHH main event. Taker was NOT a happy man....


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

I'm looking forward to Brock/Cena and that's about it really. Jericho/Punk have done all they can do at this stage. Other than soak Punk with various types of alcohol, what else can they do? Maybe they'll surprise me and pull something out of the bag, I don't know. I'll be legit stunned if Henry pulls the upset though lol. As always I'll be looking forward to Big Johnny too.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

my Predict for raw tonight.

kelly kelly beat Beth Phoenix for the diva champion.

John Laurinaitis announcement Kane will face Randy Orton in a Falls Count Anywhere match at Extreme Rules 2012.

Cody Rhodes announcement that he will be face Big Show for the Intercontinental Championship in a No Holds Barred match at Extreme Rules 2012.

Lord Tensai beat a local boys.


Brodus Clay beat a local boys.



John Laurinaitis announcement that he will be the special referee for the CM Punk/Henry match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

Have they announced Jericho/Punk for ER yet? I imagine they'll do that tonight with whatever stip they have planned. Jack Daniels on a pole match? Ladder match for some prescription drugs? Oh goodie lol.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

Don't expect much to happen tonight, I can't see Brock being there live just based on how much he always said he hated travelling and overseas tours. Maybe a pre-taped segment or something

Also gonna try to avoid the spoilers for once


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*



Starbuck said:


> Have they announced Jericho/Punk for ER yet? I imagine they'll do that tonight with whatever stip they have planned. Jack Daniels on a pole match? Ladder match for some prescription drugs? Oh goodie lol.


Jericho may face Punk in a I quit match at Extreme Rules 2012.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

What time(EST) does the show start at?(the show taping in england)


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

3pm est


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

It will be a fun crowd tonight. Might be some "we want Lesnar" chants even though its more than likely he won't be there. He hates dem travelz.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

Completley forgot Raw was on tonight!. I have been busy over the weekend celebrating Hibs getting into a Cup Final!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

Must admit I am looking forward to tonight, just because I know that the product is 10x better when the crowd are hot and involved and I just know London will be exactly like that tonight, should be a good show


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

Alright, I'm confused. Sky Sports has it at its usual 2am timeslot.

So it's live, showing early, but not on Sky Sports?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> Alright, I'm confused. Sky Sports has it at its usual 2am timeslot.
> 
> So it's live, showing early, but not on Sky Sports?


Go to Sky Sports when it starts it will be on regardless of what it says. If not, then you'd have to stream it


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*



Cookie Monster said:


> Go to Sky Sports when it starts it will be on regardless of what it says. If not, then you'd have to stream it


No, I mean it says "WWE Late Night RAW - Live" at 2AM. But someone said it'll be on at 4PM EST time would make it 8PM GMT time (in UK/Ireland). And the only other RAW on today is an old one that's started about an hour ago.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

It's being taped at 8PM but won't be shown until it's normal time of 2am. Bit stupid for us UK fans but WWE probably have a deal with USA network meaning they can't show it anywhere else before it airs there


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion*



Suit Up said:


> Hopefully Mcintyre will be on tonights show


McIntyre will not be on RAW, which is a good thing. Smackdown.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*



Green Light said:


> It's being taped at 8PM but won't be shown until it's normal time of 2am. Bit stupid for us UK fans but WWE probably have a deal with USA network meaning they can't show it anywhere else before it airs there


Ah, I get you. I suppose it's nice that they do the show early (I actually thought it would be live at 2AM over there). Thanks.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

i hope no one post a spoiler here!
btw three fcw stars are there with wwe main roster
damien sandow - seth rollins-antonio cesaro
maybe for dark matches(Rollins and Cesaro)? or maybe we will got a surprise debut today.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

Not all that excited, tbh. All the happiness and excitement I had from the first post-Mania week just got killed through last week's subpar shows. Hopefully things get better. Cena will be Cena, he's ready for a fight, he won't give up, etc. Only thing I really care about is Jericho/Punk and what'll happen with Lesnar right now. I doubt DB will get much, if any screen time, though I'd like to be wrong. Hopefully they do SOMETHING with the midcard tonight.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

Does anybody else think the WWE will edit out those "YES!" chants tonight?!? I keep thinking they might, although it is just a 4-hour window between when Raw ends and when it airs on TV.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

Only looking forward to the Punk/Y2J program since Brock wont be there and theres nothing else going on.

Like really, what the fuck else is happening on Raw? Brodus/Santino V Ziggler/Swagger? why is that happening? what motivation do they have other then one team is a face and one team is a heel?. Then theres John laurinaitis being his awful, boring self who's only job is to make upper managment laugh. Then Cena will cut a redundant "over come the odds" promo where he will forcefully insert insider jabs off Brock leaving to go to UFC and smile all the way through it.

So yeah, Punk/Jericho, thats all WWE is putting their effort into these days so its the only thing thats keeping me watching.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

wwe will edit out those "YES!" chants tonight.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

None are spoilers, just rumors:



> Brock Lesnar isn't expected to be on Raw tonight, but John Cena is rumored to be involved in a "training match" to prepare for Extreme Rules


lol, Cena in a MMA match maybe?



> With Raw being in the UK,they're expected to have an angle with Jericho-Punk,similar to Morrison-Truth last year(with R-Truth smoking).


Jericho smoking on Punk or something?



> At least 1 more match for Extreme Rules will be made tonight on Raw. It's expected to be a title match, so most likely the US title.


Santino vs ????



> Wade Barrett HAS been spotted backstage! It's unknown if he's returning,visiting,or will be brought out after the show since its in England.


Barrett Returning!?!?!



> With the "Extreme Raw" being held next week. WWE wants to have the main event of that Raw announced a week before in order to draw interest.


Still don't see point of extreme raw


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> No, I mean it says "WWE Late Night RAW - Live" at 2AM. But someone said it'll be on at 4PM EST time would make it 8PM GMT time (in UK/Ireland). And the only other RAW on today is an old one that's started about an hour ago.


*You wont be able to watch it live as it happens. You'll have to wait until the taped airing shows as well. I think the other guy was asking about the time it actually tapes in London for spoiler purposes.


And with that DO NOT POST SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD.*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

Wish I'd have been there tonight  Do have a friend going though, although Ive switched my mobile off to avoid spoilers. 2am it is then.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*



dxbender said:


> None are spoilers, just rumors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see it be the ic title be announces for Extreme Rules.

it like be punk face Jericho in a no dq match on raw next week.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

Can we make a spoiler thread?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*



> The WWE title has NEVER changed hands in the UK and WWE has no plans of making it happen tonight. There was 0 discussion of Henry winning.


There's prob still some people thinking Henry is gonna win.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*

*DO NOT POST SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD

the next person that does I will ban from the thread. I've already had to delete one post. Don't even mention who shows up at the matches...don't even post what the match line up is. If you want to discuss the spoilers go here.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/612519-spoiler-thread-4-16-raw-discussion.html
*


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Can someone just say if the show was good or not? Is that allowed? I don't have college tomorrow so I'll stay awake if it's worth it.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I will tune in for the opening but if I here one of those stupid edited cheers I have to deal with on Smackdown I am going to bed.


----------



## Punkofpersonality (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*



Starbuck said:


> Have they announced Jericho/Punk for ER yet? I imagine they'll do that tonight with whatever stip they have planned. Jack Daniels on a pole match? Ladder match for some prescription drugs? Oh goodie lol.


maybe a street fight that ends up in a bar in the arena!


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Damn, so much power in my fingertips after I read the spoilers. 

Must...fight against...dark side...


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

So tempted to look at spoilers whilst being on this site, maybe I need to stay away till after the show.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> So tempted to look at spoilers whilst being on this site, maybe I need to stay away till after the show.


same here bud.


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Can anyone without giving away anything tell me if there's a huge spoiler for the fans getting in the ring thread or is it minor? Pretty interested in that, but I don't wanna see something huge without seeing it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BrahmaBull12 said:


> Can anyone without giving away anything tell me if there's a huge spoiler for the fans getting in the ring thread or is it minor? Pretty interested in that, but I don't wanna see something huge without seeing it.


the thread title says everything, dont worry.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

OMG OMG I just saw the spoilers.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

BrahmaBull12 said:


> Can anyone without giving away anything tell me if there's a huge spoiler for the fans getting in the ring thread or is it minor? Pretty interested in that, but I don't wanna see something huge without seeing it.


*Don't ask those questions in this thread. *


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

If the first hour sucks tonight or fake crowd noise is added, I think I'll head to the spoilers section and watch the NHL playoffs.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I really hope they dont edit out any chants tonight like they do with Smackdown.



BrahmaBull12 said:


> Can anyone without giving away anything tell me if there's a huge spoiler for the fans getting in the ring thread or is it minor? Pretty interested in that, but I don't wanna see something huge without seeing it.


No spoilers. It's just about 2 guys who entered the ring after the show ended.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wait, this Raw was taped already? When?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Chicago Warrior said:


> OMG OMG I just saw the spoilers.


whats that OMG supposed to mean ?


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh ok, thanks guys.


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

Without spoiling anything can someone confirm for me if this show is worth watching?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> RAW is doing a UK/Ireland tour (well, WWE is).
> 
> So RAW tonight was on about 4 hours ago in England. It'll be shown at the normal time tonight.


Oh yeah, forgot about that. Thanks.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> OMG OMG I just saw the spoilers.


You sold it. Staying up for this. If it's crap I'm coming after you sir :gun:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Goddamnit people. Don't mention ANYTHING to do with spoilers about the show in this thread!*


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Goddamnit people. Don't mention ANYTHING about the show in this thread!*


You know, that's really gonna hold us back when the show begins.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Hoping for a good show, wonder what the London crowd will be like. Not as cool as us Scots


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

I bet Paul London will be there because of his surname lol


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Not sure whether to stay up to watch, apart from punk/jericho. Everything else seems crap.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Evohh said:


> Without spoiling anything can someone confirm for me if this show is worth watching?


I WONT spoil anything, but I just got back from the show and yes it is worth watching. After the first match a few of you may consider switching off until near the end but DON'T, seriously, if they don't edit the crowd noise too much you will find that it is an awesome crowd. I've been to 5 UK shows now and this one has the best crowd by far.

Cool ending to the show too.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

legendkiller316 said:


> I WONT spoil anything, but I just got back from the show and yes it is worth watching. After the first match a few of you may consider switching off until near the end but DON'T, seriously, if they don't edit the crowd noise too much you will find that it is an awesome crowd. I've been to 5 UK shows now and this one has the best crowd by far.
> 
> Cool ending to the show too.


Good news there.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

faceface said:


> You know, that's really gonna hold us back when the show begins.


*Me banning people from this thread will hold it back. *


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Must not read other thread. Must not read other thread. Only problem with the show being taped in the UK is this situation now.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Me banning people from this thread will hold it back. *


Hahaha


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Guessing were going to have a quiet thread tonight then lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

leon79 said:


> Guessing were going to have a quiet thread tonight then lol


*Probably. So quiet that I noticed the lipstick smear in the bottom left corner of your sig looks like a vagina. :cool2*


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh so RAW was taped tonight? I hope they further the feuds on it tonight. I know sometimes they like to pause the storylines when they're in another country.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Must not read other thread. Must not read other thread. Only problem with the show being taped in the UK is this situation now.


lol same thing here.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Oh so RAW was taped tonight? I hope they further the feuds on it tonight. I know sometimes they like to pause the storylines when they're in another country.


There's no major story development, but there is an announcement for a match at extreme rules and the final match arguably starts a storyline (or at least develops a character).

Don't worry it isn't like a house show.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Probably. So quiet that I noticed the lipstick smear in the bottom left corner of your sig looks like a vagina. :cool2*


Now Ive seen it I cant unsee it :cool2


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™;11319829 said:


> Oh so RAW was taped tonight? I hope they further the feuds on it tonight. I know sometimes they like to pause the storylines when they're in another country.


Yeah it is taped, but was only taped like 6 hours ago. Due to what I'm assuming is contractual reasons, the USA network has the right to air RAW in it's usual timeslot and it does so regardless of what the time in the United Kingdom is, unfortunately.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

This better be good. If not I'm watching the Astros game, lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*10 more minutes and I've managed to avoid the spoilers all day which is hard to do while modding. :mark:*


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I swear to god if WWE destroys the crowd with edited crowd noises I will change the channel.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This has been so hard not to read the spoilers! I might have seen a little bit of something that might happen tonight in a different thread but I'm not 100% sure. I'm glad it's only 3 mins away! Hopefully a great show! Hurry up NCIS!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well here we go


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Kudos to you guys who have the willpower to avoid the spoilers. I'm weak and folded as soon as I saw they were posted.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, chumps! 
LET'S DO THIS!
HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Off to bed now, 2am here, but hope you lot enjoy the show as much as I did! and hang in there after the first match. The rubbish matches don't take long.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Woot, spoilers avoided!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Wazzup dudes and dudas.
Here we go! :mark*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Lesnar in that intro just looks awkward :lmao


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

RAW IS LESNAR! LETS GO!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

People who read the spoilers can you say if it's a good show or a bad show? (without saying anything specific of course)


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

cross fingers for no edit


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Can't see Lesnar being here, doubt he'll do any international dates.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

here we go, looking forward to this.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Please WWE you better not edited the crowd


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Wonder if they'll lie and say it's live. And fuck, does the WWE title you know... have any fucking prestige?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OMG PUNK VS HENRY FIRST
yawn


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice set!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Fuck fake noise already.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*LOOK IN MY EEEEEEEEEEYES! WHAT DO YOU SEE!?*


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

starting with wwe title match. wut?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I DON'T READ NO DAMN SPOILERS.*










...not for Raw anyway....


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Jobber entrance for the WHC match? lolol


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Henry, jobber entrance lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I LOVE when the crowd shouts "Clobberin' Time" along with Punk.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, Mark with the random jobber into.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Henry with the jobber entrance


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

lol jobber entrance for a WWE Title match? Gotta be a first.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WWE only really cares about the WWE title if cena was the champion


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Anyone else getting Spanish commentary?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

dat crowd


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow Henry jobber entrance. I guess we know who is going to win


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, damn Mark. Not even a televised entrance.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Jobber entrance for the challenger, hmm i wonder who is winning.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> Kudos to you guys who have the willpower to avoid the spoilers. I'm weak and folded as soon as I saw they were posted.


As did I. I came on here about two minutes ago for the first time all day, and I just couldn't resist.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Might just read the spoilers and get some rest.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Listen to that CM Punk chant.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Does anyone have the video of the new RAW Intro with Lesnar in it? I missed it D:*


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Who started a thread the other day saying punks pops are non existent now?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Take note American crowds.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

TROLL FACE AND ME GUSTA

SMARK CROWD IT IS


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

loud punk chants


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lol'd @ the me gusta and troll face signs


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Let's GO Punk!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL they got the me gusta and troll faces in the crowd


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

I really hope they don't edit the crowd.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Sexual chocolate!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow Mark Henry with a jobber entrance?? Thats telling you that the WWE champion does not even matter anymore.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Me Gusta sighting.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I forgot this would be tapped.

The troll face/me gusta are full of LOL.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the Sexual Chocolate chants begin.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Emmmm sexual Chocolate.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

After having to endure the Nashville crowd for Lockdown earlier today, I feel kinda relieved watching a show with a lively crowd again.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Alex said:


> Take note American crowds.


We did a while ago. 

Sincerely, 

New York City, Miami, and Chicago


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Do England proud! Punk said the crowd was awesome


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Alex said:


> Take note American crowds.


Hell Yes. (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Already cancer this show


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

DAT CROWD YES!!


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Wish I was there earlier  I have been to 3 WWE shows at the 02, and it is amazing, love WWE at the 02


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Loving the crowd already.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Mark Henry again


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

nice punk taking a page out jeff lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

can't believe he didn't botch that


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> We did a while ago.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> New York City, Miami, and Chicago


Okay I'll rephrase.

Take note the majority of American crowds.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice move by CMPunk


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES chants are not undeited


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck high-spot shit. (Who'd do that in a real fight)


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

YES CHANTS HAHAHA


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Come on Punk dat shit dont work!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Loudness said:


> After having to endure the Nashville crowd for Lockdown earlier today, I feel kinda relieved watching a show with a lively crowd again.


I've seen graveyards livier then that Nashville crowd.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Even the commentary sounds decent tonight. AND THE YES CHANTS RETURN! LOVE England!

Great start to the show (Y)


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So far so good with the non editing of the crowd XD


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Lol. YES KICK YES KICK *Punk goes on apron* OOOOOOOOOOOOOH YESSS....NOOOOO


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Lively crowd tonight. Better than last week.


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice crowd, glad there isn't any edited pops or anything.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

The shows taped and they still take a break half way though a match


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! chants are back!!!  Thank you, UK!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk takes some really good bumps.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Man that crowd is awesome


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

its early but the crowd sucks but it is a championship match


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

gotta love this crowd already.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

UK making me proud  great croud so far, we always give it a little different to USA with our chants and the things we shout, probably why they keep coming back  (And the money, infact probably just the money  )


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

hazuki said:


> YES chants are not undeited


And that is a great relief!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Gene_Wilder said:


> its early but the crowd sucks but it is a championship match


Don't know what show your watching. Probably a replay of Lockdown.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

Gene_Wilder said:


> its early but the crowd sucks


Really?


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I didn't know Punk was physically capable of that Bulldog. Sad to see Henry isn't physically capable of taking it. Sweet spot, soft landing!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

parry316 said:


> The shows taped and they still take a break half way though a match


The main title is in the opener, it's not like anything fucking matters now to the WWE. Jobber's enterance, jobber's position, jobber style breaks, I think we're to see the WWE title as a jobber title now


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

With that attire Henry camouflages the mat lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought they would of edited those YESs out, glad they did not.

So far so good.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Gene_Wilder said:


> its early but the crowd sucks but it is a championship match


What?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I would imagine editing chants out takes more than 5 hours


----------



## derjanse (Aug 9, 2010)

parry316 said:


> The shows taped and they still take a break half way though a match


It is a tv show, so they need to have commercial around every 15 min, so i guess they have to if the match is around 25-30 min long.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Good match so far. Too bad these commercials ruin everything.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

parry316 said:


> The shows taped and they still take a break half way though a match


...because that's how commercial breaks work.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

They can't do the 'this is trending'

YES!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Punk's done for I swear I got a gut feeling for Mark.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> They can't do the 'this is trending'
> 
> YES!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

This is a good match. That bulldog of the barricade was awesome.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> They can't do the 'this is trending'
> 
> YES!


I imagine they will and it'll be fine since it'd have been trending "then". Or, they'll just have cole do a voiceover during a slow part of the show or something.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, the crowd is really into Punk.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

It really sucks that he can't hit him on the head with the chair.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

2


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Whoever said the crowd sucks, you have it on mute or something. I was there and the crowd was LOUD from the start until the finish. I'm not watching now but from what I'm reading, it hasn't been heavily edited either.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

punk and henry have great chemistry together.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Decent match so far


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I do not want to look at the Spoilers Thread..

but who wrestled the Dark Match?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES YES YES YES !


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Love the YES! chants


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes! chants. Good stuff


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> They can't do the 'this is trending'
> 
> YES!


YES! YES! YES! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

These two put on great matches!
This crowd is amazing as expected!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

YES CHANTS THANK GOD


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Punk's matches with Henry have been better then his ones with Miz and ADR.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> I do not want to look at the Spoilers Thread..
> 
> but who wrestled the Dark Match?


Dean Ambrose beat Alex Riley.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> I do not want to look at the Spoilers Thread..
> 
> but who wrestled the Dark Match?


 Alex Riley vs Dean FUCKING Ambrose


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Punk and Henry have an awesome big guy/small guy chemistry. No wonder they've wrestled three Raw's in a row.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> I do not want to look at the Spoilers Thread..
> 
> but who wrestled the Dark Match?


Dean Ambrose vs Alex Riley


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Pretty great match so far betweeb these two.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

YES!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ToddTheBod said:


> I do not want to look at the Spoilers Thread..
> 
> but who wrestled the Dark Match?


Ambrose vs. Riley

(I assume that's not a "real" spoiler and I don't upset anyone, since it's not televised)


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

UknowWho said:


> It really sucks that he can't hit him on the head with the chair.


He can if he can pay the $5,000 dollars fine


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

UknowWho said:


> It really sucks that he can't hit him on the head with the chair.


I feel you on this but watch some older matches where they were allowed and you would wince if you know anything about brain damage.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> I do not want to look at the Spoilers Thread..
> 
> but who wrestled the Dark Match?


Dean Ambrose defeated Alex Riley (Y)


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Every Raw should be in a smark city imo


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Awweosme match


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

These guys have great chemistry together, surprisingly.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

*YES chants*

Have they caught on or what? If you didn't notice, watch the CM Punk vs. Mark Henry match from tonight's RAW.

I think they're amazing, huge win for Daniel Bryan. What about all of you?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

After Punk is done feuding with Jericho he needs to feud with Henry.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I love when Punk and Henry go against each other. They seem to have some unusual chemistry.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

This is an awesome match.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This has been another good match between these two.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Punk and Henry have damn good chemistry.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Punk's matches with Henry have been better then his ones with Miz and ADR.


Well, Henry's a far better worker than Miz. I'll put the superiority to Punk/ADR down to a chemistry thing.

Also, holy fuck, flying chair drop.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Well i didnt see that coming...


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

damn that was a great match.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Good match


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Creative way to get him to win. Nice.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That looked like it sucked for Henry to take. Good match with this and the one two week ago.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

HOLY SHIT that was awesome!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Now thats how to start a show.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Great opener


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So how to beat Mark Henry: try to break your fucking elbow.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Great opener


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Good match. Henry and Punk have some great in ring chemistry.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Really enjoying Raw so far...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Full on face Punk just does nothing for me. 
Still would.

And the what, third month in the row where the WWE champion is nowhere near closing the show. Fuckery.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Another good Henry/Punk match. A 12 minute one too.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

If Henry starts every show I'll be happy


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Holy shit


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> I do not want to look at the Spoilers Thread..
> 
> but who wrestled the Dark Match?


Dean Ambrose vs Alex Riley. Ambrose won.

(Not a spoiler guys, you can't watch the dark match anyway)


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk, Hey Punk!


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

JeriTroll


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So Jericho... whiskey = beer? Okay, then.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Punk and Henry have damn good chemistry.


Completely agree. I would love to see a feud between the two. I thought the WWE was going to take that route after the first Raw after WM, but I guess he probably going to face either Lesnar or Tensai next.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

JERICHO


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

another great match between these two. MH workrate is underrated


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Pipe sound.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES YES YES!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk should become a Jericholic


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*CHICAGO STREET FIGHT! YES! YES! YES!*


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

THERE IT IS THE VINTAGE FAKE CHEERS.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Good match from Punk and Henry.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Lol they've dubbed over us for the Jericho promo.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> So Jericho... whiskey = beer? Okay, then.


He also poured beer on him last week (unless I'm making that up -- I tried to block out last week's show).


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

legendkiller316 said:


> Dean Ambrose vs Alex Riley. Ambrose won.
> 
> (Not a spoiler guys, you can't watch the dark match anyway)


Fucking Sick.

Thank you.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

"When we fight in the streets"


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Chicago Street Fight?

cool


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

No! No! No! not the fucking vacuum noise.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Chicago street fight? Don't forget your kitchen sink.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

whiskey goggles
beer muscles
lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes Yes Yes


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

They always use the same stupid high pitch fake cheer, obviously no one gave a damn about the chicago brawl :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Awww lovely bird sounds.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Scott Hall sure didn't.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Allegedly Punk goes to pubs but does not drink.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well that's going to be awkward. Punk doesn't have a great relationship at all with his mom and dad in reality.

Fuckin' A. :lmao


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> He also poured beer on him last week (unless I'm making that up -- I tried to block out last week's show).


I think I blocked the same show out. He probably did.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Loving this


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

feud is so stupid


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

unk3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The most random video ever.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

FISH AND CHIPS! FISH AND CHIPS!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

fish and chips chant


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Jericho seems pretty retarded in this feud lol. Just won't give it up


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

FISH AND CHIPS! should be the new YES!


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fish and Chips chants! Epic shit right there.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Beer o'clock


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

oh god lol. What are they thinking with this?


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Now I ant some fish & chips. That's bow you do a commercial


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Rise above Cod.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Jericho is a stalker


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Great finish. Granted, it's not like Punk was gonna hit him with the GTS, and I don't think he can lock him in Anaconda Vice.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't Punk just show Jericho's drunken mugshot on the titantron and call it a day?

This feud is beneath them both and it's obvious that they're just giving these two scraps in order to focus on Cena and whoever it is he's facing.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Fish and Chips!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Wonder if that pub has Moscato?

:mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Sick of this feud, I really shouldn't be. Chris Jericho vs. CM Punk should be a perfect feud really but I just cringe every time I see one of these segments. Actually got it muted at the moment.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Well that's going to be awkward. Punk doesn't have a great relationship at all with his mom and dad in reality.
> 
> Fuckin' A. :lmao


I thought it was just his dad. This is gonna be good.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Extremely rules! ..... Order now


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

jeritroll


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

lol he got cut off.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

'Fish and Chips' is the greatest chant of all time right after the 'YES!' chants.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This feud is just... empty.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Serious Punk is awesome.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Hahaha Brock.

Yes he would.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Someone confirm to me whether I should watch RAW or not?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Cena to carry Lesnars bags!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So is this going to be a pretaped segment with Brock or can they make him into a hologram and brawl with Cena in the ring?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't believe the Lesnar/Cena feud is already blowing Rock/Cena out of the water.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, but you didn't stay for those 8 years because you're a bitch who hates the business and traveling.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought they were chanting "Piece of Shit" not "Fish and Chips" oh well.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Colt will be in Chicago


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> This feud is just... empty.


Just like Punk's soul once he finally give in to the drink!

Or something.

Yeah!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah this is lame
Who gives a shit about other peoples vices ffs


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

What the fuck have the WWE done with this feud? I waited so long to see these two feud, and this is the shit they give us.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Someone confirm to me whether I should watch RAW or not?


YES! YES! YES!


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Btw, that was an awesome match between Punk and Henry. Great chemistry.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I am looking forward to that Brock interview.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

They could have edited the ending of that segment.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Great crowd...that Lesnar interview looks like it's gonna be some funny ass shit.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

#Mark said:


> Someone confirm to me whether I should watch RAW or not?


Yeah, it's pretty good. London crowds are almost always hot. I don't get why people don't watch a show because they read the spoilers.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Loudness said:


> Cena to carry Lesnars bags!


That needs to be booked. Immediately.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That Brock Lesnar promo looks like its going to be fun.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I like where this feud has gone Jericho is tugging a straws and its all starting to backfire on him all this is leading to is his third meltdown where then maybe he might get punted again.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> Just like Punk's soul once he finally give in to the drink!
> 
> Or something.
> 
> Yeah!


I'd have gone with "just like the whiskey bottles in Punk's locker room", but yours is good too! We'll make it to WWE Creative someday, Mr Homer.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Cant wait for this


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> This feud is just... empty.


co-sign. I mark for the matches, but don't give a shit about this feud


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

So pumped for Extreme Rules


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Jericho is fucking great in this "asshole role", I don't get why they're wasting his time there on this horrendous program, Jericho deserves better, hope it's Jericho vs Orton after ER.

Brock is spot on there, if he was there, Cena was never face of the company material, this interview looks awesome, the only thing worth watching here. 

Also, Henry deserves better than this crap.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This Punk/Jericho feud has been completely pointless. I feel like making a long ass rant about how fucking lame it's been.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Outunga to descend from the roof posing covered in yellow tape.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Punk is way ahead of Smackdown star Orton Rock316ae
Stop hating on Punk


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh hi Truth


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Muse poster!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL Truth!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cracky tales and he has a black Jimmy with him.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF!!?? This is amazing.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh lawd


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Last week it started with a great opening and then from there it sucked.
Hopefully this week doesn't repeat like last week.
Edit: Oh nvm


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

R-Truth is so much better than this...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Fuck Truth. Fuck Teddy. Fuck this segment.

I'm black before you even ask...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Johnny Depp always manages to look different in all of his movies. Definitely interested in Dark Shadows. 


AGAIN with mocking the English. :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

what kind of new gimmick? wtf.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

fucking lol'd


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Isn't he dating Aksana? He should be happy he has some time off.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This R-Truth shit is fucking retarded.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Santino :lol


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

No Arsenal?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I might be high, but Santino is now the GOAT


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Santino is awesome


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Santino's great.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Aw King said "football". That was cute.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

MAN U!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Santino had it right with Liverpool.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha the edited Santion's shirt botch XD


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

marked out at city shirt


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why the piped in cheers when the crowd was already fine as it was?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Sherlock Truth.

Truth is epic.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Here comes DA GAWD


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

LMAO Otunga = black chris masters


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao Liverpool/Chelsea/Man U and City, awesome. Santino did it with New York in 2009. November 2009.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

No Tottenham shirt?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

that sounded very canned 
He can't be that over


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

oily man!!!


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

That was funny with the football tops, City though :S lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, Otunga.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Newcastle or gtfo.


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

R Truth is the business. And Santino is hilarious. Regardless he is what the WWE needs - Comedy!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Otunga is rocking a Main Event Entrance right now. jesus.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh, the oily posing lawyer guy.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Can't scream "TRENDING", then scream "FACEBOOK". I love Cole.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How do you defend the US Championship in England? -_-


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat dax. He greased his scalp then greased his chest.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Punk is way ahead of Smackdown star Orton Rock316ae
> Stop hating on Punk


People still think otherwise? :lmao


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Babyoilunga


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Since its taped, they are gonna shove facebook down our throats now?


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

How can anyone not like Truth right now? LOL!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

So WWE has turned down all crowd noise so the crowd sounds dead WTF.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Oh good, I loved the last 13 matches they had with each other.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Why did he use all the big teams, then put a city shirt in???


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

Otunga's entrance music reminds me of the Glee Soundtrack


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

A black sherlock holmes.....ok then.....

Also, why is Otunga ripping off Austin Aries cape?


----------



## mdmatt (Apr 17, 2012)

i was there i promise you that was not canned cheers it actually happened like that


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck is Otunga awful.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is this untalented fuck Otunga wrestling every week? do they not realize he sucks in the ring?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

3 Hour Raw next week??? Why???? Those are always a waste...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He picked the big club shirts. 

Not small clubs like Spurs


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice spot.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Great crowd


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow. Otunga is very, very not good at this.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Hurry up and get to the DB segments.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I like the "me gusta" face in the crowd.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

owned.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...They left that in?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Santino actually WAS that over, the boos for the football shirts was legit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Dat dax. He greased his scalp then greased his chest.


C'mon Amber. You know he used that Murray's :lmao


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

They should have brought back the European belt tonight.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Otunga just botched that up, yes?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

LMAO Otunga botch. "Oh yeah let me go to the other side so he can get his foot on the rope".


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow how did otunga fuck up the simplest thing
was he trained by finley


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Cobra is so stupid


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

You must feel soooooooo stupid lying down for the pin with that finisher.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Cobra!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

OTUNGA did a poor job lawyering the ref.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Why did he put all those small son shirts then city?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

They botch it, so they make sure we get to see the botch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was nothing. Who's worse, Otunga or Velvet Sky?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol at the Otunga fuck up.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:wenger:suarez2:torres:balo2:carrick

That is all


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol at that botch. Outanga still need some training


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg... that fucking finisher needs to go away, you can't tell me thats any different than a punch its jsut retarded he miswell use and eyepoke as his finisher same damn thing.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Fun segment, especially the football shirts.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Master Shredder!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

TENSAI!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I lol'd at Santino and the soccer/futbol shirts. :lmao


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Great Muta!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

That's the most horrible looking finisher in the history of wrestling.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

mdmatt said:


> i was there i promise you that was not canned cheers it actually happened like that


Oh some of it is definitely canned. It's unnecessary since the crowd already seems alive but they're obsessed with canning taped shows. They've been using the _exact _same canned noise since 1997.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Lord A-Train, you're not unknown. Calm down.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Lord Tensai Promo........eh fail!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The Hip Hop Hippo


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

CENA: WANNA KNOW HOW I GOT THESE SCARS?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

#Piss


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

"What's more important is what's running down his leg...piss"

:lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lesnar's interview looks great!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lord Tensai is a huge fail. Thank God Brock is next. Piss is running down Cena's leg.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JustWrestle808 said:


> Lol at that botch. Outanga still need some training


some?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Hell Yeah the BEAST is next...


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Lmao piss!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

So Tensai speaks English but his manager doesn't. What's the point in having him?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Random thought, anyone else remember Kenzo Suzuki? Yikes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Any man that dresses like a mascot for a chinese buffet I don't fear.

:lmao Brock.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Brock is the best!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao:lmao
piss is running down Cena's leg! :lmao
Why did they edit the word out? They let Rocky say "Bitch" but Brock can't say "Piss":lmao


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL

That line seems like it came right out of Kenny Powers' mouth.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Ugh Lesnar


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Brock is hilarious, love him or hate him


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Is Brock just trolling us I mean did you see his face in the raw opening.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> Omg... that fucking finisher needs to go away, you can't tell me thats any different than a punch its jsut retarded he miswell use and eyepoke as his finisher same damn thing.


People's Elbow?

Once it's credible to the casual, it's a finisher.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> C'mon Amber. You know he used that Murray's :lmao


With a little Sulfur 8.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> Is Brock just trolling us I mean did you see his face in the raw opening.


wat


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> :lmao :lmao:lmao
> piss is running down Cena's leg! :lmao
> Why did they edit the word out? They let Rocky say "Bitch" but Brock can't say "Piss":lmao


7words you can't say

piss is #2


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Tony Tornado said:


> LOL
> 
> That line seems like it came right out of Kenny Powers' mouth.


I can't believe Eastbound and Down is over.....so sad....


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Brock Lesnar promo prerelease. What's running down Cena's leg again?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Avengers does look good.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Marked for Johnny Cash song in commercial. Makes me think of Eddie


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Damn my 'We want coffee' chant at Otunga wasn't picked up XD


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it says a lot about his prospects and managements expectations if WWE didn't edit the botch.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I can't believe Eastbound and Down is over.....so sad....


LOL @ how they ended it.



kokepepsi said:


> 7words you can't say
> 
> piss is #2


Chris Benoit is #3


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

Brock sounds like a little boy


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> I can't believe Eastbound and Down is over.....so sad....


That ending was fucking crazy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't care if that's a NIN song. It's forever Cash's now.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL that clip of Cena with his lip busted reminded me of this pic from the funny pic thread


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> 7words you can't say
> 
> piss is #2


And in the UK we have: whore, bastard, slut, damn (I kid you not). Lots of words that are randomly (honestly, it's random) bleeped.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

So is it the draft next week?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

You should thank THE GOAT before the WWE universe Cole...


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh shot lesnar promo


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Please don't say anything about Eastbound & Down. I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope Brock answers all the questions like that.

"What's running through Cena's mind? What's more important is what's running down his leg: piss."

"What am I gonna do to Cena? What's more important is what Cena's going to do to himself. Piss. Himself."

"What's next for me after Extreme Rules? What's more important is what's next for Cena. Piss."


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

I love how they show the old Brock Lesnar. He ain't that fit anymore lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> I can't believe Eastbound and Down is over.....so sad....


I don't know. Last night they said it was the season finale, not series finale. We'll see (fingers crossed)


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

oinker34 said:


> I love how they show the old Brock Lesnar. He ain't that fit anymore lol


What are they supposed to show?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Here Comes the Pain was a BOSS ass video game. Christ.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

100% shoot promo. He admitted he only cares about himself.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Actually, Randy Orton took your record as the youngest world champion.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This is epic.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Failed to mention the terrible failure that was the Vikings workout eh Brock?...


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Cena can't sell the F5 at all, you're meant to land on your face John


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

"I miss the fans"

sure


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> What are they supposed to show?


They haven't shown his recent portrait that was on the WWE site and taken down


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lmao great segment


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This show needs more Sable. Just to make the other bitches extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Good Promo


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Here Comes the Pain was a BOSS ass video game. Christ.


you speak the truth


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

PISS! PISS! PISS!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

This shit is good.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Great interview.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Their acknowledging he's the youngest champion again? :lol:


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

They showed Matt Hardy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, after all this how in the hell can this match go more then 2 min.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Couch said:


> "I miss the fans"
> 
> sure


He never said that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That Jeff chair shot, though.

So...Punk isn't main eventing in his own hometown and he's WWE champ? The fuck?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao BROCK!

that promo was legit


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

Extreme Rules Match? How f'n original! LOL


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This show needs more Sable. Just to make the other bitches extremely uncomfortable.


yes.


----------



## derjanse (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome promo, i am already more excited then i was for wrestlemania.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow I have no idea what they are doing
What is the end goal if they are doing this angle so soon.

GREAT PROMO but where do you go from here.........Unless Cena wins PUKE PUKE PUKE


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Couch said:


> "I miss the fans"
> 
> sure


He said he didn't miss them.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryder is goin get raped.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

YES! This is exactly how the WWE needs to start billing all of their major matches... like legitimate sporting events.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Couch said:


> "I miss the fans"
> 
> sure


He didn't say that.

He said he doesn't care about the fans.

Funny thing is, he really doesn't. No act.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

That was FUCKING TREMENDOUS !! Brock is a legend, also great job by WWE.

Lesnar is saving this terrible product week after week.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What a promo


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Ryder


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

He is going to destroy Cena at ER. Thats for sure.

Rock, and now Lesnar, are saving this terrible product from dying right now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pretty good promo from Brock.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That Jeff chair shot, though.
> 
> So...Punk isn't main eventing in his own hometown and he's WWE champ? The fuck?


He's the champion; it's been proven tonight that US title > WWE title so obviously Punk will be out early.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Its that part of the show where Ryder jobs...


----------



## Airstyles77 (Nov 10, 2011)

yourmumsface17 said:


> Their acknowledging he's the youngest champion again? :lol:


WWE Champion


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

Another jobbing for Ryder. Here we go


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Great interview.

BTW, He's still the youngest WWE champion. Orton is the youngest World Champion (Big Gold Belt).


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Couch said:


> "I miss the fans"
> 
> sure


he said the exact opposite, buddy. Lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If only they had done that Brock promo last week as opposed to what they did.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Very good Lesnar interview segment...LOL


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This sucks.

Ryder was over as hell, getting the push of his career. He won a championship and they pulled his push for no reason at all.

It's Wade Barrett Part 2. Remember how over he was when he got Cena "fired"?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone who thinks that Cena isn't going to get steam rolled at ER is a dolt


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Poor Zack.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> That Jeff chair shot, though.
> 
> So...Punk isn't main eventing in his own hometown and he's WWE champ? The fuck?


WWE doesn't care about their titles.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

LESNAR IS THE MAN!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> This show needs more Sable. Just to make the other bitches extremely uncomfortable.


Eve's booty call and Kelly stink face got nothing on the grind.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ Ryder's face when Kane's pyro hit. He realized shit's about to get real QUICKLY


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Ryder gets his revenge


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

GO brock!!!

Great promo! Brock is keeping WWE alive right now


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Here Comes the Jobber!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Can't wait to watch Kane kill Ryder some more. I've missed that happening on a weekly basis.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's easy to forget how awesome Ryder's theme is. They really nailed that.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Brock promo reminds me of the UFC Primetime promos they show.

In other words, great!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cena is legitamtely afraid of Lesnar. That's a fact


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Airstyles77 said:


> WWE Champion


Yeah, their acknowledging it again, they didn't mention it for a very, very long time.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The over under on how many bones Rider gets broken this time?

(with 100% fast recovery of course)


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Expecting another good match


----------



## vocal (Aug 21, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Actually, Randy Orton took your record as the youngest world champion.


 Technically, I believe Lesnar is the youngest undisputed champion, but Orton is the youngest the World Heavy Weight Champion. So, in that sense he is still correct since they are both different titles.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Brock was perfect there, natural, delivery, real. LEGIT. Awesome job.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Jericho is fucking great in this "asshole role", I don't get why they're wasting his time there on this horrendous program, Jericho deserves better, *hope it's Jericho vs Orton after ER.
> *




I hope not. Orton is horrendous.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> I don't know. Last night they said it was the season finale, not series finale. We'll see (fingers crossed)


Well Mcbride said they only wrote the show to go 3 seasons. But I really hope it comes back. 
It would be hilarious to see how they would do it for sure!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Brock just cut a promo that was better than anything done in the Rock-Cena program, in terms of content


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hoping for D.Bryan chants soon


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Ryder v Kane should be mediocre


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Like I said before, if Cena or Punk rallied behind Kofi instead of this goof, this push would have been taken a lot more seriously.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

......damnit Brock Lesnar is a fucking beast. I really want Rock/Lesnar at Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Amber B said:


> That Jeff chair shot, though.
> 
> So...Punk isn't main eventing in his own hometown and he's WWE champ? The fuck?


Lesnar/Cena is the main attraction so of course, it's the main event. Fitting? No.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

WWE literally murdered Ryders push in a Cena FILLER feud. I can't take it....


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't quote Rock316AE, the guy is a fucking moron. He's on my ignore list for a good reason.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

If the WWE was smart of cared about Ryder they would have had Ryder feud with Kane for a bit in order to get vegeance. I'm not saying that Ryder should win a PPV match, but he having him stand up for himself even when getting a Mikey Whipwreck like beating would have been good for him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Lesner should have said "fucking cunt" at least three times in that interview...bleeped out or not that would have been awesome. "Bullcrap"? Really? Bullcrap? :lmao *


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Kane vs Orton still going


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This Orton vs Kane feud is really crappy.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> Well Mcbride said they only wrote the show to go 3 seasons. But I really hope it comes back.
> It would be hilarious to see how they would do it for sure!


blonde Kenny Powers FTW!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just go ahead and tell us Orton's interfering why don't you by showing a replay of Orton getting beat down by Kane.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

lol Kane


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kane with his jokes! :lmao
Had me cracking up! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Alex said:


> Don't quote Rock316AE, the guy is a fucking moron. He's on my ignore list for a good reason.


He's right mind.

Rock was the only thing keeping WWE watchable, now its Lesnar.

Without those two guys, this show is a complete and utter dud and we all know it. So does Vince.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Couch said:


> Ryder gets his revenge





Couch said:


> Expecting another good match





Couch said:


> Ryder v Kane should be mediocre


Changed your mind quick.

Wow what a bad promo by Kane on SD. Only thing that was worse was Cowboy Bob and Randy "talking" to each other.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'M A SUCKER FOR FAMILY REUNIONS.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

The best part about that Lesnar promo was the fact that everything he said in the promo was the truth....and everyone knows its the truth


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

That joke never gets old.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

How can a grown man not cheer Brock Lesnar? We don't want respect and never give up on a wrestling show, we want someone who kicks ass and doesn't care.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Kane did what Undertaker failed at taking out both Orton's at once.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Ryder getting destroyed


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Jobski of the week!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol at how far Ryder's fallen.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Creme De La Creme said:


> ......damnit Brock Lesnar is a fucking beast. I really want Rock/Lesnar at Wrestlemania 29.


Damn can't wait for Rock/Brock 2 now, just keep Lesnar this unstoppable beast that he really is and you got HUGE match. Lesnar CANT lost until WM29.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Are they serious? What a fucking joke.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Creme De La Creme said:


> The best part about that Lesnar promo was the fact that everything he said in the promo was the truth....and everyone knows its the truth


Exactly, Cena is afraid of Lesnar because Lesnar may kill him on accident.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Like I said before, if Cena or Punk rallied behind Kofi instead of this goof, this push would have been taken a lot more seriously.


Do we know they didn't?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zack Ryder. Biggest geek on WWE tv.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Orton will make the save...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Damn can't wait for Rock/Brock 2 now, just keep Lesnar this unstoppable beast that he really is and you got HUGE match. Lesnar CANT lost until WM29.


It's gonna be Rock/Cena 2


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Trollface sign!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

SimplyIncredible said:


> He's right mind.
> 
> Rock was the only thing keeping WWE watchable, now its Lesnar.
> 
> Without those two guys, this show is a complete and utter dud and we all know it. So does Vince.


The Rock was looking flabby and sick for most of his run over the past year. Stop stanning


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Well that was fast


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Dr. Jones said:


> How can a grown man not cheer Brock Lesnar? We don't want respect and never give up on a wrestling show, we want someone who kicks ass and doesn't care.


This! He is literally the polar opposite of Cena.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So wait, how does the match end? Dafuq?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What?? :lmao:lmao:lmao
So they don't even have a match:lmao
They really like seeing Ryder get beat up


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Why are they whating Kane? KANE!!!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, WHAT is gone.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

ecabney said:


> The Rock was looking flabby and sick for most of his run over the past year. Stop stanning


Flabby, you mad?


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

End this feud!


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

What does squashing Ryder do for Kain? He already pushed him off the Raw ramp in a wheelchair which was hilarious.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This was worse than I thought. At this pace Ryder is going to join Hawkins on NXT. Maybe he'll get some wins there.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

This is fucking sickening. NOT EVEN a single reference to their past. Ryder never even got revenge for ANYTHING that Kane did. Instead, a fucking Kane promo about Randy Boreton takes much more importance. How stupid.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Imagine a Cody Rhodes weird-voice promo. Add in a couple of big words, bad jokes and bad music behind it and you have Kane's current promos.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

ecabney said:


> The Rock was looking flabby and sick for most of his run over the past year. Stop stanning


What a crock of shit.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn I was hoping those What chants were gonna go away. Oh well. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Randy's got the Hep too?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

YES YES YES YES


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes Yes Yes


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Kofi, you gon' get got.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

AJ want dat BIG meat.

Too far?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes Lock!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> It's gonna be Rock/Cena 2


No reason to do it again, you already gave the ultimate payoff at WM28. Rock/Brock is going to happen.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

That crowd reaction that fast.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Yes-Lock?! AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

YES YES YES YES its Daniel Bryan


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Kane's theme was botched, they played his OLD theme as he left.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Holy Crap! D. Bryan is more over than Punk.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES YES YES!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

yes^googol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the yes lock :lmao


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

ecabney said:


> The Rock was looking flabby and sick for most of his run over the past year. Stop stanning


I must be missing something here. Flabby and sick? they guy by far the most jacked he's ever been


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

CrystalFissure said:


> This is fucking sickening. NOT EVEN a single reference to their past. Ryder never even got revenge for ANYTHING that Kane did. Instead, a fucking Kane promo about Randy Boreton takes much more importance. How stupid.


There was a promo before the match recapping Kane and Ryder.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

HOLY SHIT "THE YES LOCK"


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Please don't over use "Yes." D Bry.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

He is awesome.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

The YES lock??? YES YES YES!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Kofi can't even keep a straight face.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THE YES LOCK!!!!!!!
THIS IS SOOOOOOOO EPIC!!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kofi's is trying not to laugh :lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

HAHAHAHA YES right in Kofi's face!!!! :lmao
Kofi couldn't even keep his face straight!!!! :lmao


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

So idiotic...


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

THE YES LOCK! and also, daym DB, id be hittin on AJ any chance i got too. kofi just wants his chance to make her yell YES!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LOL*


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

You're stupid. 
YES! YES! YES!

He is an idiot.
YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

YOU WILL BE SCREAMING
"YES!"
"YES!"
"YES!"
"YES!"
"YES!"
"YES!"
"YES!"
"YES!"
"YES!"
"YES!"
"YES!"
"YES!"
"YES!"
"YES!"
"YES!"
"YES!"


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

the yes lock :lol that was amazing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh no. I can't pick between these two. 
Kofi's corpsing :lmao


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is God.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The whole OMFG MASKED KANE IS BACK TO SAVE US ALL!~ schtick sure didn't last long.

D-Bry here to wake up this crowd.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

BEST BACKSTAGE SEGMENT IN YEARS


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

THE YES LOCK!


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

ecabney said:


> The Rock was looking flabby and sick for most of his run over the past year. Stop stanning


wtf?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

So stupid. Bryan looks like a bigger goof than Ryder doing it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Did they just cheer Cena or the Blood?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, they're not even in a relationship and he's acting like an abusive, overly protective boyfriend.

LMFAO at how long he YES!


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

omg. epic from bryan


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

I like the yes lock much better than the labell lock


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kofi was about to LOL


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Edge could get it...


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

YESS DB


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Daniel Bryan IS THE BEST THING IN PRO WRESTLING TODAY. YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Bryan was bland as hell as a face and the crowd couldn't get behind him no matter what..

They turn him heel give him "YES!" and a personality...and NOW the crowd wants to cheer him.

Lol.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! 

D-Bry is well on his way to surpassing the Tooth Fairy and the Wife Beater.


----------



## plibb (Nov 14, 2008)

Props to Kofi for keeping it together there and not bust out laughing the whole time. Loved it!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Daniel Bryan is the fucking man.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> No reason to do it again, you already gave the ultimate payoff at WM28. Rock/Brock is going to happen.


No reason to do it again?

1.3 million buys ... BOok that shit proper add in a special gimmick or some shit like that you can get 1.3million+ or near that

Depends on how Extreme Rules does if Lesnar/Rrock is the plan.

Oh yeah Cena/Rock for title should do very well.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Oh no. I can't pick between these two.
> Kofi's corpsing :lmao


Pick both. We won't judge.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> So stupid. Bryan looks like a bigger goof than Ryder doing it.


NO NO NO NO!

Have a sense of humor.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

The YES Chants were deafening in the stadium during that segment, btw. Loudest moment of the night.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bryan segments are the equivalent of Naked Gun movies: the straighter they're played, the funnier they get.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't get why they kept showing the audience supporting Bryan in his annoying and asshole-ish attitude.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Kofi corpsing


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Bryan was bland as hell as a face and the crowd couldn't get behind him no matter what..
> 
> They turn him heel give him "YES!" and a personality...and NOW the crowd wants to cheer him.
> 
> Lol.


It always seems to work out that way, the second a superstar turns heel and reveals his true personality, the fans start cheering, it's a great tactic to get someone more over.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd like to put AJ in my YES! lock.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Alright, I had tears in my eyes laughing at Daniel Bryan. I wasn't expecting 15 YESs, but I sure as hell am glad he did.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Piss off Sky arts!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Dan B can get the crowd going like the top stars, unreal.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

hazuki said:


> NO NO NO NO!
> 
> Have a sense of humor.


He does, but it involves telling jokes about how you're gonna shove something up another guy's ass or comparing him to chinese food.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

D Bry may not owe John Cena anything, but Diego Sanchez deserves a thank you


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I loved Kofi just leaving when he knew he couldn't say a word without losing it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Edge could get it...


You so nasty.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Piss off Sky arts!


You mean "bleep off".


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Bryan is the best thing not just in WWE, but in the whole of wrestling.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> D Bry may not owe John Cena anything, but Diego Sanchez deserves a thank you


Hah yeah.. thats where Daniel Bryan got the YES chants from


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

hazuki said:


> NO NO NO NO!
> 
> Have a sense of humor.


Come on, what's funny about this unrealistic act? looks so idiotic. Santino with the football shirts? that's funny.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> I didn't get why they kept showing the audience supporting Bryan in his annoying and asshole-ish attitude.


... because it's funny, it's different. If everything in life was linear it would be so boring. Why can't fans chant with a heel? Fans are bastards too.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Kofi ruined this one.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Extreme Rules could be better than WM without the gimmick matches and but with dat hot Chicago crowd it could happen, so far they have
Lesnar vs Cena Extreme Rules Match
Punk vs Jericho Street Fight
Bryan vs Sheamus 2 out of 3 Falls
with Kane/Orton most likely being (their matches weren't bad) and I'm pretty sure Rhodes/Show will be booked.
Unless we have another 18 second match I think Extreme Rules could be the PPV of the year.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

HullKogan said:


> D Bry may not owe John Cena anything, but Diego Sanchez deserves a thank you


That's actually where he got the idea from.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

YES, YES, YES, YES! That was sooooo epic!!!!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Hell of a boo there.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Poor Kofi, this is gonna be ugly. I dare you to throw Sheamus out there vince after Bryan beats Kofi.

Ah shit, the grin is here.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

It's John Greena!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena already?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL Cena


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Boo Cena, well done London


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I want to see Hologram Owen Hart face Hologram Eddie Guererro tonight as the main event.....

...what?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

OHHHHHHHHH MYYYYYY GOD LISTEN TO THE POP FOR CENA THE CHAMP IS HERE HE IS SO OVER OMMMMGGGGG.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bryan and Kofi are always great fun together. Remember that segment they did right after Bryan won the title?

"I won't be unconscious like the Big Show was."
"You might be!"


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Carcass said:


> That's actually where he got the idea from.


Yup.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Carcass said:


> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
> 
> D-Bry is well on his way to surpassing the Tooth Fairy and the Wife Beater.


Being abusive is another thing D Bryan has in common with SCSA.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn. Anti-Cena crowd.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> D Bry may not owe John Cena anything, but Diego Sanchez deserves a thank you


He points out where he got it from regularly.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> No reason to do it again?
> 
> 1.3 million buys ... BOok that shit proper add in a special gimmick or some shit like that you can get 1.3million+ or near that
> 
> ...


You must be high as fuck if you think a rematch would have anywhere near 1.3 million buys. It got so many buys because it was a match everyone wanted to see, billed as once in a life time, and had a year of build up. Now it'd be a match no one gives a shit about, no anticipation and a rehash.

Brock vs Rock would shatter the 1.3 million buyrates. Both are bigger draws than Cena and would put a much better match.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> I want to see Hologram Owen Hart face Hologram Eddie Guererro tonight as the main event.....
> 
> ...what?


Tupac special guest ref!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

This goes well with Kofi


----------



## derjanse (Aug 9, 2010)

All the big names all ready being the in the first hour, what the hell, dont they want rating is the second one.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> D Bry may not owe John Cena anything, but Diego Sanchez deserves a thank you


He was interviewed recently and did just that.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> He points out where he got it from regularly.


I know, just pointing it out for some people who didn't


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> No reason to do it again?
> 
> 1.3 million buys ... BOok that shit proper add in a special gimmick or some shit like that you can get 1.3million+ or near that
> 
> ...


I know but I don't think it's going to do even close, what was the big payoff for WM28? Rock beating Cena, already happened, people got it, I don't see a reason to do it again when it's obviously don't doing close, Rock/Brock? big chance.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

HullKogan said:


> D Bry may not owe John Cena anything, but Diego Sanchez deserves a thank you


He has publicly acknowledged where the "Yes!" chant was inspired by. FYI


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HullKogan said:


> D Bry may not owe John Cena anything, but Diego Sanchez deserves a thank you


Yeah, D Bry talks about getting it from Sanchez in a recent interview.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> I want to see Hologram Owen Hart face Hologram Eddie Guererro tonight as the main event.....
> 
> ...what?


OH MY GOD REPPED :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Repped (Y)


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

There's that smile.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Why does Cena speak like a philosopher these days?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

End of the Cena ERA?

Thank god...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh fuck off John. 

YES YES YES YES


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cena putting over D. Bryan for a second time!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes Yes Yes


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES YES YES!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

kakashi101 said:


> You must be high as fuck if you think a rematch would have anywhere near 1.3 million buys. It got so many buys because it was a match everyone wanted to see, billed as once in a life time, and had a year of build up. Now it'd be a match no one gives a shit about, no anticipation and a rehash.


You vastly underestimate the gullibility of Marks

Marks will pay to see Rock vs Cena 2 for the strap at Wrestlemania


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

My question: Why are we actually booing Cena right now? There's actually no real reason why the guy deserves to be booed at this point.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Fuck it lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

DAMMIT CENA YOU CAN'T EVEN DO "YES!" RIGHT!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why isn't Cena more butthurt about losing the "Biggest Match Of All Time" at Wrestlemania, kayfabe wise?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cena still piggy backing on D Bry's success?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Lesnar kicks ass and says he doesn't give a damn about us -- we love him.
Cena kisses our ass and says he does it all for us -- we hate him.

Easy solution here, WWE.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ToddTheBod said:


> Why isn't Cena more butthurt about losing the "Biggest Match Of All Time" at Wrestlemania, kayfabe wise?


He no sells everything. He's always been like that.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

CrystalFissure said:


> My question: Why are we actually booing Cena right now? There's actually no real reason why the guy deserves to be booed at this point.


The same reason they've been booing him for a while: because his character stale, corny and no longer interesting


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey John, no one cares about your supposed "beef" with Johhny Ace. This is about Brock hunting your fucking ass. Sell it asshole!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Why isn't Cena more butthurt about losing the "Biggest Match Of All Time" at Wrestlemania, kayfabe wise?


Because he has a shitty character.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Cena is soooo fucking lame


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> You vastly underestimate the gullibility of Marks
> 
> Marks will pay to see Rock vs Cena 2 for the strap at Wrestlemania


The majority of marks that would pay the see a rematch are don't have credit cards required to purchase Wrestlemania, people who are actually interested would stream it, the buyrates wouldn't be even half of wm28


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> He no sells everything. He's always been like that.


It isnt him writing his stuff, its creative.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cena......shut the fuck up.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Come on, what's funny about this unrealistic act? looks so idiotic. Santino with the football shirts? that's funny.


Really? that was funny to you but not the DB segment? Man. Your gimmick is so old bro


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

CrystalFissure said:


> My question: Why are we actually booing Cena right now? There's actually no real reason why the guy deserves to be booed at this point.


Other than his character still absolutely sucking, you may have a point.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW at this ass kisser. Gets destroyed by Rock and Brock and all he can talk about is D.Bryan. fpalm


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Why isn't Cena more butthurt about losing the "Biggest Match Of All Time" at Wrestlemania, kayfabe wise?


They brought Lesnar in to make sure he doesn't have to. Keep bringing in guys to make sure Cena doesn't have to evolve... ever.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

A respect speech? "Brock just wants to kick ass, and I respect him for it".


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL John. Brock stands for torture.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> Why isn't Cena more butthurt about losing the "Biggest Match Of All Time" at Wrestlemania, kayfabe wise?


Because kayfabe doesn't exist, and because booking doesn't extend beyond 2 weeks. That's not Cena's fault, that's WWE's.

And yes, Cena should absolutely care. It's amazing how they've managed to sweep an entire year's worth of material under the rug.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I fucking love Cena. He never fails to make me lol at him smiling at his entrance as a sea of boos come in.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The hell is this? Cena's actually PUTTING OVER his opponent? GTFO


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The Rock started a revolution at WM 28...YES! YES! YES!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cena trying to make people like him version 4,545.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Why is Cena's promo basically "Brock is so fucking awesome!" Isn't that the opposite of what he should say?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cena still taking subtle shots at the Rock? What a fucking douche....


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Excited for ER now


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Cena is so good he does other people's promos.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

This guy needs twatting in the face with a chair that has TV-14 written on it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol admitted he was scared.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Crowd boos but chant yes? WTF


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Same old promo.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I WILL FIGHT!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Boring.

Shut up Cena


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

LAAAAAAAAAAME


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Come on, London, keep YES!ing.  Or...just boo Johnny Ace.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Rise Above Fear


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DAT THEME!!!!!!!!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Horrible....dude sounded hurt as fuck.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YES!*


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

cenas voice cracked like he might finally be losing those lady parts


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PEOPLE POWER!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Hahaha Johnny's music is beyond legendary...


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

the never give up promo


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I. WILL. FIAYIGHT!!!!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

You can actually see him trying to hold the smile back.

He needs a fucking bunch of plastic sugery to fix his grin.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL at the crowd booing both Cena and Big Johnny.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

We have the tale of the tape ready lets get the match going.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This new theme song gets major heat.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

This is a god-awful promo even by his standards.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Johnny is the biggest heel on the roster.
Put Cena against him.
Cena still gets booed.

lol


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

PEOPLE POWER !!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Epic music for Mr. Excitement.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes Ace!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

cena gives the same ol shit


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This Cena/Lesnar feud is God awful.

Opening match was fantastic. Punk super over. Again not a huge fan of where this Jericho/Punk program went but it's nothing too bad. So far the only good thing about the show so far.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

So Cena is a Baptist preacher now? LOL, that's what he sounded like. "I will fight!"


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The same "people like me and hate me" Cena promo for the 1956 time.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I will FIIIIght!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Small Johnny chant!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Big Johnny has a great theme.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I almost wonder if they are TRYING to kill Cena's character. Even John has to be tired of it.

And next week Cena goes through a table via F5.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That smile :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm not a Cena hater but that promo was so fucking bad. Brock can rape his wife and kill his dad and he'll still come out with a smile and talk as if he understands why Brock did it.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

John Cena will fight fight fight...and get steam rolled in about 5 minutes....


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

His music is epic, I love Johnny


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Big Johnny is so fucking awesome. PEOPLE POWER!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you, Johnny Ace, for being the man you choose to be.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Contract signing, some tables getting fucked up confirmed


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

YES!​


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

kakashi101 said:


> The majority of marks that would pay the see a rematch are don't have credit cards required to purchase Wrestlemania, people who are actually interested would stream it, the buyrates wouldn't be even half of wm28


No people who actually are interested will buy it
And people who want to Rock win the title and the People who want to see Cena get his win back.
And those lil kids who get their parents to buy them Mania once year


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

People Power :lol :lol


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Contract signing should be great next week, where is RAW next week? Brock's hometown if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Those kids behind the announce table were awesome. Haha. Kid smarks. 

CM Drunk...ooohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

That wasnt a bad promo by Cena at all, i really think people would hate Cena on here IF he turned heel, they would still find something to dislike about him!! im not a huge fan but i think his character development is the most interesting thing in the WWE atm!! something big is happening with Cena and i thought that was what people wanted? but i guess everyone will just still moan!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena sucks so bad.
Shit Promo my god why can't he just fail a roid test


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Dat POP for D-Bryan!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

GOAT is up next.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Daniel Bryan NEXT


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

:lmaoLol jericho trolled the fuck outta punk by cutting himself off while punk was bout to talk


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow that was one of the worst promos Cena has given in a while. I actually enjoyed Johnny's


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TheWFEffect said:


> We have the tale of the tape ready lets get the match going.


5 TIME (5 TIME, 5 TIME, 5 TIME, 5 TIME) WEST NEWBURY FREESTYLE CHAMPION


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone else digging the Extreme Rules themes song? Best song in ages for a WWE PPV imo.

GOAT UP NEXT. GET READY BITCHEZ


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, everyone who wanted the pg era to end, there you have it straight from Johnny's mouth: it's the "people power era"


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is easily the most over guy tonight, even more than Cena and Punk


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

If Cena vs. Brock Lesnar was Brawl for it All rules I'd pay for the ppv.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Another groundbreaking original promo from Cena ........... (blows rasberry)


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Seriously that Cena promo was so damn boring.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> The same "people like me and hate me" Cena promo for the 1956 time.


Yeah totally, because EVERY Rock promo is COMPLETELY different from one-another. Never says the same shit over and over again.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well fuck you too, Lawler. I don't care if you're a kayfabe character, you do not hate on Daniel Bryan.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> No people who actually are interested will buy it
> And people who want to Rock win the title and the People who want to see Cena get his win back.
> And those lil kids who get their parents to buy them Mania once year


People actually interested will buy it....yeah...all 6 of them....
People want the Rock to win the title...people don't want to see a rehashed match that lost the only thing it had going for it, anticipation....and no one in their right mind except for the biggest Cena tards would pay to see Cena get his win back....

It's not going to happen, it makes no sense from storyline perspect and more importantly it makes no sense from a business perspective...the goal for WM29 is to BREAK Wm28 buyrates and the only match that could do that is Rock/Lesnar


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Daniel Bryan NEXT


:lmao oh man


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

We WANT BRYAN! WE WANT BRYAN!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Jerry is the new Cole?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Seriously that Cena promo was so damn boring.


Its the same old shit all the time.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

If this Raw ends up serving no purpose other than Bryan renaming his finisher the Yes Lock, chanting Yes, and getting a pop...I'm ok with that. It was that worth it. Finally the Fed is doing something smart.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena is 6'1?
wow


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Huh, can you believe that? Bryan getting over in the old fashion way, no youtube videos or shoot interviews just a catchphrase and getting screwed by management. 

Strange .


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

CrystalFissure said:


> Yeah totally, because EVERY Rock promo is COMPLETELY different from one-another. Never says the same shit over and over again.


Rock's promo's are tolerable though, since they aren't on a regular basis and are light hearted where Cena tries to hard to be taken seriously..


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

CrystalFissure said:


> Yeah totally, because EVERY Rock promo is COMPLETELY different from one-another. Never says the same shit over and over again.


Rock entertains. Cena bores everybody to death.

Have a nice day. :cena2


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Apparenly Daniel Bryan is over.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Huh, can you beleive that. Bryan getting over in the old fashion way, no youtube videos or shoot interviews just a catchphrase and getting screwed by management.
> 
> Strange .


He doesn't even need to get pushed down people's throats and given multiple world title reigns so he can get over.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Love that song.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

What was up with that gay emocore music video?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

> WWE Creative ‏ @WWE_Creative
> Stay tuned, we may accidentally have a wrestling match...next #RAWTonight


.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

fake crowd noise on Hornswoggle


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christ.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Actually, I think Cena is billed at 6'0". I think they changed it because it changed in the video games too.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SMH @ this ridiculous scooby-doo music for Truth


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

BEST IN THE WORLD IS UP.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

fpalm Fuck Truth.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Cole speaks for the audience.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Rock entertains. Cena bores everybody to death.
> 
> Have a nice day.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Silence for Kofi


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

KO Bossy said:


> If this Raw ends up serving no purpose other than Bryan renaming his finisher the Yes Lock, chanting Yes, and getting a pop...I'm ok with that. It was that worth it. Finally the Fed is doing something smart.


I just hope that they don't overdo it.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah we get it cena..."never give up, never surrender"...except *this time* you should probably do both of these


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Lost the ability to talk again?


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

I expected better from a London crowd to be honest. But then again the show in front of them isn't what it once was.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Cole - "I can't believe this man hitting on AJ"

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES YES YES YES!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Dat Pop


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Ha...As if the English would cheer for a leprechaun


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Vote YES! for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Even kids in Cena shirts are Yesing it up. Biggest Star in wrestling right now.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

How dare Kofi try to take advantage of AJ! I hope Bryan kicks his ass. Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hopefully they give these guys time for this match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Christ.


Lawd Jeezus.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm greatly confused.
They want Bryan as a face, fine.
He gets cheered, good.

But he's abusive towards AJ.

So abusive boyfriends/ex-boyfriends = good guys?

Good oul Cole, gotta get that twitter in there!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> I just hope that they don't overdo it.


They will. Look at how them abusing Ryders overness every week turned out.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Ma boi d-bryan.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Gotta love how you could miss the first hour of Raw and not miss anything at all.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WWE should have done Cena vs. Lesnar in an MMA match in the Octagon. Match would have drawn 800,000+ buys guarenteed. Besides, Lesnar needs to gain back momentum after his loss to Alistair and beating Cena who is one of the top pound for pound fighters in the world will get in back in the title chase.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, Kofi getting booed. That HAS to be a first?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This is incredible


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

seems like Jerry is trying to bury Bryan here.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

YEESSSSSSS! Bryan is awesome.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Do you think they are going to make Bryan overdo the yes till people get bored of it?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

hassassin said:


> I expected better from a London crowd to be honest. But then again the show in front of them isn't what it once was.


We were so much louder than we're coming across. WWE sound tech have mugged us off the little pricks.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

$500,000? :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

"The YES Dragon" Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> Ha...As if the English would cheer for a leprechaun


Everyone knows Ireland/England/Scotland/Wales are all the same in the WWE Universe.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Bryan isn't over at all is he??


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so cena still taking shot at the rock?
is this gonna be a weekly think now?


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Striker said:


> They will. Look at how them abusing Ryders overness every week turned out.


Exactly. Now Ryder is being ruined. They barely did anything with Ryder when you think about it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

yourmumsface17 said:


> Do you think they are going to make Bryan overdo the yes till people get bored of it?


Of course.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Gotta love how you could miss the first hour of Raw and not miss anything at all.


The 3 hour Raw next week will be the perfect example of that.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

John Cena can go suck on a baby rhino's penis for all i care...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Love how they chant "NO" as Kofi hits Bryan too :lmao


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice back and forth action between these two


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So it's official now? World champions are below the US champion?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

psx71 said:


> WWE should have done Cena vs. Lesnar in an MMA match in the Octagon. Match would have drawn 800,000+ buys guarenteed. Besides, Lesnar needs to gain back momentum after his loss to Alistair and beating Cena who is one of the top pound for pound fighters in the world will get in back in the title chase.


Exactly WWE is so stupid. Unless UFC had some sort of stipulation in his now finished contract for further MMA competition I just don't get it. Build this thing up for 2-3 months tops and make it same as a UFC octagon fight and replace the ring in the main event with the octagon of the ppv and WWE has something. Cena will get fucked up fast but anything for the business. It's just too bad most fans would want nothing to do with it knowing "it's fake anyways" and the MMA fans will not watch due to it being fake as well.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

psx71 said:


> WWE should have done Cena vs. Lesnar in an MMA match in the Octagon. Match would have drawn 800,000+ buys guarenteed. Besides, Lesnar needs to gain back momentum after his loss to Alistair and beating Cena who is one of the top pound for pound fighters in the world will get in back in the title chase.


sorry what?? I assume you're joking.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Did Kofi try a yes and no one did anything? :lol Or did I imagine it?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wonder if the crowd will chant "NO, NO, NO" as Kofi chants "BOOM BOOM BOOM" setting up for the Trouble In Paradise. That shit would be hillarious :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Bah.

Sucks these two are putting on a sloppy match, they can do far better in the ring then what we are seeing.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Give these two 20 minutes at Over the Limit or something. This is awesome.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

\0/! \0/! \0/! \0/! \0/! \0/!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Wrestling on Raw... What pararell universe have I been transported to?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

attitudEra said:


> John Cena can go suck on a baby rhino's penis for all i care...


Haha, that was fantastic, what a brilliantly thought out post.

The quality of some of the posters on this forum is mind blowing, it really is.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

jj87uk said:


> sorry what?? I assume you're joking.


Could be done. Look at the Lion's Den match.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

> WWE Creative ‏ @WWE_Creative
> 
> Jerry Lawler likes hearing the word "Yes" from a pretty lady, but "no" isn't necessarily a deal breaker. Neither is age. #RAWTonight


:lmao


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

psx71 said:


> WWE should have done Cena vs. Lesnar in an MMA match in the Octagon. Match would have drawn 800,000+ buys guarenteed. Besides, Lesnar needs to gain back momentum after his loss to Alistair and beating Cena who is one of the top pound for pound fighters in the world will get in back in the title chase.


That would be insane! Just like on Mad Men last night people rejoiced over Pete Campbell getting his ass kicked. This time it would be for real tho. There may be riots in the street wherever they would have it. Anarchy in the streets!:gun:


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Even the Dominoes commercial is cashing in on the "YES".


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Could be done. Look at the Lion's Den match.


Ah I thought you meant for real, not as a work.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, even Dominoes is doing the "Yes!" chant.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

The english fans respect the GOAT. YES YES YES! Feel a bit bad for Kingston, he's supposed to be the face here lol.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Lock in that Yes Lock.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Dr. Jones said:


> That would be insane! Just like on Mad Men last night people rejoiced over Pete Campbell getting his ass kicked. This time it would be for real tho. There may be riots in the street wherever they would have it. Anarchy in the streets!:gun:


Man that was a great episode.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmmm they have made it too obvious as to who cena's opponent is gonna be, i should have read the spoilers lol. Unless im completely fucking wrong.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Exactly WWE is so stupid. Unless UFC had some sort of stipulation in his now finished contract for further MMA competition I just don't get it. Build this thing up for 2-3 months tops and make it same as a UFC octagon fight and replace the ring in the main event with the octagon of the ppv and WWE has something. Cena will get fucked up fast but anything for the business. It's just too bad most fans would want nothing to do with it knowing "it's fake anyways" and the MMA fans will not watch due to it being fake as well.


WWE IS Stupid. Vince is foolish for not capitalizing on this. Besides, Lesnar vs. Cena is the classic Striker vs. Grappler matchup. Would be an amazing fight.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wow, even Dominoes is doing the "Yes!" chant.


Sporting games, Pizza comercials, concerts, what's next for Yes?!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

jj87uk said:


> Ah I thought you meant for real, not as a work.


I didn't suggest that match (someone else did) but I assume he meant have it done kayfabe.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Vote for Romney in 2012 YES! YES! YES!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

3 hour RAW's are pretty bad.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The contract signing should be awesome. Can't wait for the Brock promo, only reason to watch.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Daniel Bryan is so over.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

AJ masturbating to a little Black on White action there.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bryan and Kofi sloppy as all fuck here.



Rock316AE said:


> The contract signing should be awesome. Can't wait for the Brock promo, only reason to watch.


Speak for yourself. That's the last thing I ever want to see, a Brock Lesnar promo. And I suppose a lot of people agree judging by them ratings, lol Lesnar can't draw~


----------



## Jerittude (Oct 19, 2009)

Crowd is great tonight!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

How is it that no one ever looks natural while watching matches on tv?


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

psx71 said:


> WWE IS Stupid. Vince is foolish for not capitalizing on this. Besides, Lesnar vs. Cena is the classic Striker vs. Grappler matchup. Would be an amazing fight.


ok have I missed something? When did Cena become a good fighter? I mean where's the proof? Sure I dunno that he'd suck but I don't think he'd be very good either. Unless I'm being a tool and you're all talking it being a work


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

DB got AJ dick whipped


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Vote for Romney in 2012 YES! YES! YES!


:troll


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

psx71 said:


> WWE IS Stupid. Vince is foolish for not capitalizing on this. Besides, Lesnar vs. Cena is the classic Striker vs. Grappler matchup. Would be an amazing fight.


They are too afraid and have way too many creative rules and make things so difficult and complicated. The reason Brock and Cena isn't a shoot fight is a prime example of why the business is so watered down these days. Everybody is trigger shy or just retarded. "Oh Cena is our top guy and Brock Lesnar is a UFC fighter that nobody thinks can lose to Cena so let's make this a extreme rules match with 3 weeks of build up" Yeah that's really obvious good old WWE creative.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Yup, they're gonna overdo the YES


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

I hope every kick and chop from now goes with a "yes" chant/.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


I may be having an orgasm or I may be watching a Bryan match... Or I may be doing both.*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Instead of chanting 1,2, they chant "YES YES"

Fucking love the UK :lmao


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

attitudEra said:


> DB got AJ dick whipped


He probably has her screaming Yes! all night long.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Vote for Romney in 2012 YES! YES! YES!


:kobe


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Jerittude said:


> Crowd is great tonight!


it really isn't


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> How is it that no one ever looks natural while watching matches on tv?


Because they're standing around awkwardly 3 inches from the screen.

"WWE: we don't got no furniture."


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This crowd is amazing. Love the London crowds.


----------



## Jerittude (Oct 19, 2009)

Gene_Wilder said:


> it really isn't


Last week's RAW had a terrible crowd, you must be deaf...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The Yes lock


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes Lock...


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

This crowd is amazing  makes WWE so much more watchable


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

THE "YES LOCK"?

I love it.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ still likes D-Bry.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

That move Kofi just pulled off...haven't seen that in a while.

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES 








D BRYAN WINS​


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

YES YES YES Daniel Bryan won


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, what is AJ going for? Is she angry? Masturbating? Lost in thought?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Gives this guy all the straps

and Lawler needs to die


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh fuck off Lawler. Canada is not "Bizzaroland"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> AJ still likes D-Bry.


I hope those two crazy kids work it out.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So when the black man is in trouble, we call for the whitest guy possible to save him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't believe I'm agreeing with Cole, but he's right about Kofi deserving that.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Of course, Lawler has to call England "Bizarro Land". Forgot that he does that when the crowd cheers talent. Shut the fuck up, you old moron.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess there is still time to do a double turn here, hah.

Sheamus back to heel.
Bryan back to face.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

DAT smirk!

DB is a God.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

So a heel is getting cheered more than most of the faces on the roster? LOL


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fucking Sheamus man, I thought he'd make a good WHC.. but his reign has been so boring.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> I hope those two crazy kids work it out.


I think you're in my fave five.


----------



## Jerittude (Oct 19, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> I guess there is still time to do a double turn here, hah.
> 
> Sheamus back to heel.
> Bryan back to face.


Bryan needs to stay heel. He will get cheers by fake fans.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol that mystery person picture looks like Alex Riley.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Cena's opponent is going to be a let down.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Seriously, what is AJ going for? Is she angry? Masturbating? Lost in thought?


she wants that dick is the vibe I got


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

God Lawler is annoying and bias when it comes to Daniel Bryan, oh fuck off with your "bizzaro land"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sadly, I have to give up on Kofi ever moving up...not that I was expecting him to win tonight, but it's just time to give up...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DB is amazing.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Sheamus is gonna get so boo'd at Extreme Rules.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I just can't see Sheamus getting cheered in Chicago against the Yes Man D Bryan. WWE should just make Sheamus heel.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't quite know why ANYONE would want to tune in to SmackDown! after seeing both the World Champ and the challenger on RAW.

Just seems a waste to watch SmackDown most weeks.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone think Khali will be in action tonight? He is an amazing wrestler.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I JUST READ THE SPOILERS!!!!!! THE MYSTERY OPPONENT IS BIG POPPA PUMP SCOTT STEINER!!!!! I'M MARKING OUT BRO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Of course, Lawler has to call England "Bizarro Land". Forgot that he does that when the crowd cheers talent. Shut the fuck up, you old moron.


He's a heel.

Jerry is a baby face. Baby faces aren't suppose to like heels.

Not fucking hard to understand.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha, that shadow looked like Alex Riley.

I guess it can either be Miz, Del Rio or Ziggler. My guess is Miz.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Cena's secret opponent, Miz? Only heel left I can think of.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

NoLeafClover said:


> Cena's opponent is going to be a let down.


Hoping it's Regal.


----------



## Jerittude (Oct 19, 2009)

This really is the beginning of a new era in WWE. Hopefully it will be a great one.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

imagine if wwe moved characters to go with the crowd.......best i guess it will never work out, not like it did during the biggest boom in wrestling or anything :/


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Evil Ed said:


> Lol that mystery person picture looks like Alex Riley.



I thought the Miz.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I love this crowd.


----------



## bLu2012 (Jan 3, 2012)

LegendSeeker said:


> God Lawler is annoying and bias when it comes to Daniel Bryan, oh fuck off with your "bizzaro land"


LOL, somehow people forget when Lawler was pro D.Bryan and Cole was anti D. Bryan during the NXT and his early WWE years.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Extreme Rules in Chicago is going to be a warzone for Cena and Sheamus. Just saying.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I can't get enough of those YES!s right now. Seriously, UK knows what its doing.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Tony Tornado said:


> I JUST READ THE SPOILERS!!!!!! THE MYSTERY OPPONENT IS BIG POPPA PUMP SCOTT STEINER!!!!! I'M MARKING OUT BRO!!!!!!!!!


serious? what?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

What the FUCK did I just watch, Just For Men?


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


>


WTF?!:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jerittude (Oct 19, 2009)

psx71 said:


> Don't quite know why ANYONE would want to tune in to SmackDown! after seeing both the World Champ and the challenger on RAW.
> 
> Just seems a waste to watch SmackDown most weeks.


Smackdown is terrible now anyways. There hasn't been good Smackdown shows since 2009.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Gene_Wilder said:


> it really isn't












That may be your problem.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> serious? what?


It's not him. He's just a troll.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

AJ, I want you in my bed.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

The mystery opponent is Vince. Sorry guys but it's him, he's trolling you all again. I just read the spoilers.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

MJG93 said:


> WTF?!:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


n00b


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

So clay ziggler next I guess? Where are they tonight.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

It's funny, because at the same place that Sheamus arguably turned face (MitB), he's gonna be booed this time around now that he IS a face. Funny.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Ahwoooo Funkasaurus of London...


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sheamus and aj should turn heel at Extreme Rules.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Time for suplex, baby!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol at the piped crowd cheers


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Brodus for the fucking win!!!!!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> I JUST READ THE SPOILERS!!!!!! THE MYSTERY OPPONENT IS BIG POPPA PUMP SCOTT STEINER!!!!! I'M MARKING OUT BRO!!!!!!!!!


Wish that was true  Would mark out for the GOAT in WWE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Anyone think Khali will be in action tonight? He is an amazing wrestler.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jerittude said:


> Smackdown is terrible now anyways. There hasn't been good Smackdown shows since 2009.


Sheamus just isn't doing it for me. Last time I watch SDown was when Bryan was champ, and when Christian and Henry were champ.

Also, anyone know if we're getting the draft next week?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

If Brodus Clay being a complete useless fat piece of shit and Lord Tensai being the heel less charismatic version isn't leading to a big feud and match then WWE creative is officially brain dead.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Damn, biggest pop of the night for Clay.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

FUNK-A-SAURUS


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I love how Brodus's song is in sync with my Tupac and Snoop gif signature.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

God, I love those two.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

She touched the butt!


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

yeah it will probably be miz or ziggler. no way its riley. Maybe a UK guy like barrett or mcintyre.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Brodus needs to dance with holoTupac.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I want to headbutt Cole.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> *I almost wonder if they are TRYING to kill Cena's character.* Even John has to be tired of it.
> 
> And next week Cena goes through a table via F5.


I, now, believe this is their strategy. Someone mentioned on these boards, right before WM, that he believes that WWE is just turning Cena heel without changing his character. I think that makes so much sense. If people already hate him, why change him too much? They've been teasing a heel turn forever, and Cena teased it even further with the "end of an era" stuff, and encouraging the "yes" chants against him.

My additional theory is that, sometime during his feud with Brock, Cena will reveal himself to be aligned with John Laurinitus. Laurinitus will subsequently turn on Brock, thus making him the top bad-ass face of WWE. Brock will continue to feud against both Cena and Laurinitus. Cena's smiling superman character will remain, win all the time, but this time, with the help of Johnny Ace. Remember, in Punk's worked-shoot "heard 'round the world", he cited both Laurinitus and Cena in his manifesto. If this is to be a new era, and the changing of the previous status quo, it would make perfect sense for Cena and Ace to be the villains. Plus, Lesnar is an exponentially better choice to feud with Ace. You all saw how non-believable the interaction was between Cena and Ace, tonight. Also, remember how Kurt Angle's character was when he first came to WWE during the Attitude Era? He was an uptight, milk-drinking, squeaky-clean square....and he was a fucking awesome heel. Cena can do something like that.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Future Endeavor Vickie. Or have her take time off. It's old.


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

This crowd is cancer, too many meme faces. 2 is far too many.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ziggler with DAT POP.

Vickie with DEM THIGHS.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I still can't believe they did a Brodus segment at WM when they could of added more time for that 18 second match fpalm


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder what would happen if a Zombie would bite Brodus. I guess he would come back as the Undead Funkasaurus. He would be one scary ass zombie dancing while he's coming at you to try to eat your flesh.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome 1 said:


> yeah it will probably be miz or ziggler. no way its riley. Maybe a UK guy like barrett or mcintyre.


Yeah has to be one of these 4, will be crap.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Swagger....


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

The Only LIVAN BREATHAN FUNK A SAURUSSS IN CAPITIVITY did indeed get one of the bigger pops all night. Not as big as Bryan or Punk though. If it came across like that, blame WWE's editing.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Swagger continually looking more retarded


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Vickie = best heel on Raw


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I try not to let myself get disappointed often, but I was hoping for Ziggler against Cena. Now they're feeding him to Brotus. Maybe he'll pick up steam again soon...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Winning One™ said:


> I love how Brodus's song is in sync with my Tupac and Snoop gif signature.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


That's because Brodus Clay is Nororious BIG (Big Poppa throw yo hand in the air playa). He never died.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is Swagger walking down with Ziggy like a bitch?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DAMN LOOK AT THAT SWAGGER.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I would have sexual intercourse with Vickie Guerrero. All I need is some duct tape and rubbers and I'm set.


----------



## Jerittude (Oct 19, 2009)

bmp487 said:


> I, now, believe this is their strategy. Someone mentioned on these boards, right before WM, that he believes that WWE is just turning Cena heel without changing his character. I think that makes so much sense. If people already hate him, why change him too much? They've been teasing a heel turn forever, and Cena teased it even further with the "end of an era" stuff, and encouraging the "yes" chants against him.
> 
> My additional theory is that, sometime during his feud with Brock, Cena will reveal himself to be aligned with John Laurinitus. Laurinitus will subsequently turn on Brock, thus making him the top bad-ass face of WWE. Brock will continue to feud against both Cena and Laurinitus. Cena's smiling superman character will remain, win all the time, but this time, with the help of Johnny Ace. Remember, in Punk's worked-shoot "heard 'round the world", he cited both Laurinitus and Cena in his manifesto. If this is to be a new era, and the changing of the previous status quo, it would make perfect sense for Cena and Ace to be the villains. Plus, Lesnar is an exponentially better choice to feud with Ace. You all saw how non-believable the interaction was between Cena and Ace, tonight. Also, remember how Kurt Angle's character was when he first came to WWE during the Attitude Era? He was an uptight, milk-drinking, squeaky-clean square....and he was a fucking awesome heel. Cena can do something like that.



Cena would be a great heel. I would only hope that this would happen. However, Brock is only in contract for one year...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ziggler has been looking completely homosexual ever since wearing that ass curtain. Pairing him up with Jack Swagger who has a 1940's haircut isn't really helping either.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> I still can't believe they did a Brodus segment at WM when they could of added more time for that 18 second match fpalm


Well you know, Tyler Perry style comedy is just so much better than putting on a good match.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> I JUST READ THE SPOILERS!!!!!! THE MYSTERY OPPONENT IS BIG POPPA PUMP SCOTT STEINER!!!!! I'M MARKING OUT BRO!!!!!!!!!


Oh, don't tease me


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Brodus Clay is technically in a feud and he STILL can't have a real match? Okay...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Um, what?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, nevermind.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Match already thrown out? So that means Dolph Ziggler will get buried next week.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Naomi, slide that ass over this way


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

So fucking pointless.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah! Brodus!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Damn, biggest pop of the night for Clay.


Um Daniel Bryan says hi

So is that your thing just blind hate all indy guys and good workers

(yeah you gonna say you like Orton LOL)


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Damn, biggest pop of the night for Clay.


I don't think it was.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I still don't understand why they have Vickie try to take bumps. She can't even fall on her ass correctly.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

DEM TITS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well we got Naomi's ass on tv so that segment was a success.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dem splits


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

they finna rape that bitch yo!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I know I say it every week but Swagger looks so much better with that Ivy League Style haircut. It's very 2012, as his messy hair with the gel was very 2003.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Tits Torres.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Since when has Otunga been wearing a bow tie? What the fuck? :lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Johnny wants some of that pie.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol, i have a great idea... Double team with Eve.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Pinup strong Eve.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL Johnny Ace just told the truth to David Otunga.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Let's step into my office = blow me and we'll talk later.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The first class was Andre in 1993.


----------



## Jerittude (Oct 19, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> Um Daniel Bryan says hi
> 
> So is that your thing just blind hate all indy guys and good workers
> 
> (yeah you gonna say you like Orton LOL)


Orton is way overrated.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Brodus Clay is the Ultimate Warrior if the Ultimate Warrior ate McDonalds instead of Bulls Sperm.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Eve finna get that TUNG and Big JOHNNY in her.

Respect for Chief Jay Strongbrow.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Eve is fucking nasty, her tits look like their about to pop out of her dress.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm a fan but .. Who actually writes this SHIT? How do they keep their job? Seriously? That brodus clay segment was horrendous.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So uh, what about Andre?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

From Naomi's ass to Eve tits


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Remember, not gay if it's in a 3 way. So Otunga's participation is A OK


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> I don't think it was.


From where I was sitting the biggest pop of the night was CM Punk's entrance. Then Bryan's win second. Brodus did get a really good pop though.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I still hope we see Great Khali in action tonight.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Well you know, Tyler Perry style comedy is just so much better than putting on a good match.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Chief!!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I still hope we see Great Khali in action tonight.


lol


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Is it had that while Eve and Naomi were on my screen I was thinking about how Swagger looked?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE are great at these eulogies.

Also, imagine having that voiceover guys voice all of the time. That would never, ever get old.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Remember, not gay if it's in a 3 way. So Otunga's participation is A OK


The best part of a 3 way is when you look over at the other guy and stare deeply into his eyes as you fuck the girl.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> It's not him. He's just a troll.


I didn't expect anyone to believe that.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> and good workers
> 
> (yeah you gonna say you like Orton LOL)


Nah, all of my favorites are great workers, Bryan got the biggest overall reaction, no doubt about it. Clay is surprisingly over big.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn, made me miss Gorilla Monsoon.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

That guy was a real wrestler who lived a full life and worked for 40 years how did he live so long he didn't take steroids or pills he took the pain.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Fuck this Brodus Clay shit. It was entertaining the first time and thats it.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The best part of a 3 way is when you look over at the other guy and stare deeply into his eyes as you fuck the girl.


Wat???


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The best part of a 3 way is when you look over at the other guy and stare deeply into his eyes as you fuck the girl.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The best part of a 3 way is when you look over at the other guy and stare deeply into his eyes as you fuck the girl.


Where I come from, it's considered gay if you look the guy in the eye.

Where are you from, Los Angeles?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> RIP.


See you next week bro (Y)


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Nah, all of my favorites are great workers, Bryan got the biggest overall reaction, no doubt about it. Clay is surprisingly over big.


yeah ignore the blind hate against the indies part.

What happened did you go to an ROH show and got molested or something


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The best part of a 3 way is when you look over at the other guy and stare deeply into his eyes as you fuck the girl.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> See you next week bro (Y)


What? I was talking about the video package on RAW lol.


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Damn, made me miss Gorilla Monsoon.


And Mean Gene, although he wasn't shown in that segment.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

So Del Rio, Tensai or Miz to face Cena?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

R Truth FTW!!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Scott Steiner coming up next.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Truth needs to be fired. I can't stand this *****.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Um doesn't Teddy already have a job as Johnny's personal bitch?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO Kalil


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dude who wanted Khali got his wish.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

R-Truth is a great detective. OH SHIT ITS KHALI OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL god dammit Truth


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Who called Khali? lol

God I hate him so much


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this segment will be a complete bust. 

And now the only man who makes Hulk Hogan looks speedy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Whoever asked for this......I hate you.....I'm sorry.....


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Big Show and Khali in a tag team? WTF?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That guy that was jonesing for Khali to be in action is getting his wish.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

lol @ the pop for Big Show for tag action


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

PISS OFF KHALI.

Sweet merciful cunting Christ how is this man employed. He makes walking look difficult.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

hell yeah Khali and Show on tag team!!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey *Davion McCool*:

That pop for Khali is fake, right?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Great Khali is really coming out?

:lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

time to bury the tag champs


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

BrahmaBull12 said:


> Dude who wanted Khali got his wish.


haha yeah i saw that post
khali and big shit...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DAT BELT

Now fuck off and leave DAT BELT with Cody Rhodes, Show.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Khali and Big Show is a dream team.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

WHEN IS KHALI GONNA FUCK OFF AND RETIRE.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

HE'S HERE! KHALIIII! :lol:


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> yeah ignore the blind hate against the indies part.
> 
> What happened did you go to an ROH show and got molested or something


I'm going to the gym twice a week, never to ROH show, sorry. I'm a big fan of AJ BTW...he was there if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

what are tag team titles?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Big Show and Khali are bad enough separately, but in a match together


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

:lmao This is what you get for bitching on twitter Rosa and Primo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol ya these guys have a chance against Show and Khali, really whats the point in this fucking match?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rosa Mendes is the only good thing about this tag team.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Random match of the year goes to..


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*OMG I say it every week, but Goddamn I need a little Rosa in my life! She is so fine!!!!! *


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

rosa is disgusting, so is eve


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well this is gonna last a while


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

COMPLETELY forgot there were Tag Champions.
I'm beyond confused as to why the Intercontinental champion is in this match?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Get ready for a 5 star classic boys.

Also, wonder who Rosa is fucking to keep that job of hers?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Just when we thought the tag division (lol) couldn't get worse -- THE GREAT KHALI AND BIG SHOW!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> Well you know, Tyler Perry style comedy is just so much better than putting on a good match.


Ugh... Tyler Perry can fuck off.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> :lmao This is what you get for bitching on twitter Rosa and Primo.


Wasn't that kayfabe?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Great way to treat your tag team champions, WWE.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> WWE are great at these eulogies.
> 
> Also, imagine having that voiceover guys voice all of the time. That would never, ever get old.


That voice sometimes reminds me of this man:










actor Keith David


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

kakashi101 said:


> rosa is disgusting, so is eve


BOOOOOOOOOO! to this.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Rosa Mendes is the only good thing about this tag team.


Correction: The only good thing about this MATCH.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

The Great Big Show!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Khali almost fell down on that. So sad.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Abraham Obama Freeman Muhammed Luther King Farrakan Washington the Thrid in the building!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

WWE just think we'd forget who he was/is?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd leave too if I had to be in the ring with Khali.


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

Khali is horrid


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

lol


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ugh. Who cares?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Your Tag Team champs everyone. You may applause at will.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Make The Great Big Show TT Champs!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Aww Big Show and Khali were hugging and dancing that's so DAMN CUTE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

kakashi101 said:


> rosa is disgusting, so is eve


:arn


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

This tag team will be known as...the twin towers.... sorry, I had to make a naughty joke, I am sorry

EDIT: I feel guilty about that one  sorry :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Winning One™ said:


> Abraham Obama Freeman Muhammed Luther King Farrakan Washington the Thrid in the building!


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Tag Team champs are gathering berries, impressive job WWE


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

AW you better try NXT tomoz.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I love how Smark Crowds don't give a fuck about Kahli.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL, Show is so agile compared to Khali. He's also Kurt Angle compared to him in the ring.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Khali almost fell down on that. So sad.


He's knees are fucked up. I wouldn't be surprised if he's in a wheelchair within 5 years.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So Americans can't saw "Moscow"? Glad you taught me that.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

W.W.E. needs to make this Khali's theme music:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DRAGO!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The only time the Russian national anthem hasn't been used in WWE for cheap heat!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I bet his shocking opponent will be someone completely underwhelming like Miz, Swagger, or someone of that nature.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I keep forgetting about the Tag Titles.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Winning One™ said:


> Abraham Obama Freeman Muhammed Luther King Farrakan Washington the Thrid in the building!


You forgot Obama.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

wow they never got any offense in fpalm

people say that no one comes out good in a big show match well we just witness a show & khali match and the opponents coming out of match buried.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

why is big show IC champ? fuck it, they should just scrap every single title because they're all completely worthless at this point in time.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Without looking at the spoilers, my guess for John Cena's opponent is The Miz. Makes sense.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm calling it right now, Cena vs Tensai...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Morgan Spurlock's still alive? News to me.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Miz or Del Rio or Tensai surely?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Panther said:


> Without looking at the spoilers, my guess for John Cena's opponent is The Miz. Makes sense.


It's Khali.


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

From that outline they just showed I was thinking the Miz too.. Other than that it looked like it could have been A-Ry but that's not happening LOL. Ry-Back????


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe Ryback?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Rosa should do some pics wearing just those tag titles.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> I bet his shocking opponent will be someone completely underwhelming like Miz, Swagger, or someone of that nature.


I think I'm rightfully assuming Miz.

1. We haven't seen him tonight.
2. He fought Cena at Extreme Rules last year.
3. He's an easy fall guy because he's presumably on his was to Smackdown.
4. He's The Miz, no one cares about him anymore.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> Hey *Davion McCool*:
> 
> That pop for Khali is fake, right?


He actually did get a pop, I don't remember it being a big one. I can't see the stream right now, but my guess is they exaggerated it. Big Show on the other hand got a HUGE reaction.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Tensai?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Ugh. Who cares?


*Less than no one I'm afraid. *


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't know what your talking about guys. It's obviously Sting.

4/16/12

It all makes sense. All 3 numbers in the date are multiples of 4, and 4 is Sting's favorite number.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Obviously Miz but it could be ADR or Tensai but fuck knows unless they are giving Tensai the Umaga push.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

The Mystery opponent is Khali guys. I'm calling it now. He is main-event material.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I missed the first hour aka the trash hour. Why the fuck did I miss the fucking champion's match? The lack of confidence is just sad. As far as I can tell the three peak hours ratings wise are all possessed by cena this week, the one character every crowd they see is emphatic they don't want to see any more of.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

That mystery opponent outline is the same one they use for every mystery opponent, by the way.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

its gonna be miz or barrett (if he is recovered from injury)


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

SPOILERS:

Cena vs John Morrison


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

How the hell is Khali getting anything other than a loud boo? He's so horrible to watch wrestle, let alone walk


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Long shot: Barret


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> You forgot Obama.





> Abraham *Obama* Freeman Muhammed Luther King Farrakan Washington the Thrid in the building!


*Botchamania HUH?*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I thought his opponent might be Miz, but now I think its Tensai. Why else would we have seen that little backstage segment earlier?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Miz - to try to rebuild him.
or 
Tensai - to put him over as a heel.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

lol, this Raw is so atrocious. But you examine what WWE has going for them now and it shouldn't be this way. We have Jericho using psychology to his advantage, Brock & Cena, Bryan, Tensai.. What more could you want?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tensai/Albert.

He got his little promo, didn't get his squash. He has to do something tonight.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

It's Khali I'm telling you guys right now I just looked at the spoilers.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol at all the people who read the spoilers and are trying to get over as being smart


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Lesnar vs Cena is rushed as hell but damn Brock is so great I can't wait to see him destroys Cena.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Barret's out for 6 months lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wish I didn't read the spoilers before... would've made this awesome.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YES!*


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Johnny coming out? Is this what he was talking to the Miz about last week?


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm thinking it's Miz now, too.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Otunga/Ace must be two pump chumps.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Tensai/Albert.
> 
> He got his little promo, didn't get his squash. He has to do something tonight.


Agreed


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why is it always the second time he comes out it's more cheers than he got the first time he comes out? Each week.
Do people change their mind? Hahhaaha.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Clique said:


> That voice sometimes reminds me of this man:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must admit, walking into a sound studio over-seeing promo work (non-wwe) and hearing this guy talk via audio link in a room via speakers around you is something else. Even when you're setting things up he talks in that voice.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

ITS JOHNNY ACE.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Love how people power is on the titantron lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Tensai is gonna lose already?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Hopefully we get a either a A-Train, Prince Albert or a SHAVE YOUR BACK Chant.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tensai


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

HA I KNEW IT !!!


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

Lord Tensai? Cena's going to die.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow. How do they not have Cena lose but make Tensai look credible? Some kind of DQ?


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

This should be interesting


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Tensias first real match is with Cena...oh boy...


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Tensai, kind of glad I didn't go to this Raw now, would have been so pissed off at this point lol


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Too early for this match.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

One question. 
Wheres his nipple rings?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Cena vs A-Train in 2012. Crazy stuff.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Incoming Albert Chants in 3...2...1...


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Tensai win via Brock Lesnar interference in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

lol, tattooed to his face and skull... as I look at smeared marker.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

God Otunga get's so much t.v. time now. Not saying that's a bad thing.


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

Is it me or did some of his tats on his head looked worn off/fake? I thought they were real


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

WWE sure has alot of confidence in Tensai if they letting him fight Cena.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like this whole Lord Tensai thing would be improved tenfold if he lost the $5 helmet thingy.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Tensai will probably win by spitting in Cenas face.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow Albert sold that suplex like a champ


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

still can't believe cena is only 6'1
Thought he was bigger


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

oinker34 said:


> Is it me or did some of his tats on his head looked worn off/fake? I thought they were real


They're drawn on with marker.



Mister Hands said:


> I feel like this whole Lord Tensai thing would be improved tenfold if he lost the $5 helmet thingy.


His entire outfit looks like he got it on clearance at Party City.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Lesnar interference via Hologram


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Lesnar interference makes most sense, but surely he isn't there?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

So no mention of the draft? It's gonna suck.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Big Johnny won't let Tensai lose.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Tensai's pierced nipples bother me.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I see a Mark Jindrak and Matt Morgan interference costing Cena the match.


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

They made his tat's seem real. That's hilarious. Those won't last long


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow Albert is getting manhandled...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

yourmumsface17 said:


> Lesnar interference makes most sense, but surely he isn't there?


I don't think they'd take the build away from what they're trying to make a monsterheel in Tensai. No DQ though, so who knows. Have to keep Cena over without stopping TEnsai's momentum.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I like how King remembers who A-Train is, but a couple of weeks ago he didn't know who the fuck Albert was.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm so happy Khali was in action tonight. Hopefully he shows up on Smackdown too.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ricezilla said:


> Tensai bothers me.


fixed that for you


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I don't think they'd take the build away from what they're trying to make a monsterheel in Tensai. No DQ though, so who knows. Have to keep Cena over without stopping TEnsai's momentum.


Bah who knows, Brock interferes through the titantron


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

There goes any credibility that Tensai may have had


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Albert/Lord Tensai is so boring. WWE should get a real japanese guy. Maybe get Tanahashi and give him a good push. The asian market would eat it up.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Albert has bitch tits.

On a side note: I wonder if anyone will come to help Cena. I don't think he has any kayfabe friends.:no:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I'm so happy Khali was in action tonight. Hopefully he shows up on Smackdown too.


Cease.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The dreaded nerve hold, this one's over!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

even with this great crowd, raw has been kinda sucky other than d bry, punk/henry and that brock interview


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Unfortunately, I see no purpose in bringing Albert back in..when there are quite a number of big body-ed guys waiting in the wings to be something. Useless signing, especially at his age. What are the possible long term plans of any of this?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Unless anyone doesn't remember A-Train and Brock Lesnar were allies back in 2003-2004.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a feeling it would be Tensai.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Seriously, why the hell did they bring Lord Tensai in? Isn't really that good in-ring, no charisma, nothing on the mic....


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Fuck, I just noticed, Albert has a Klingon moustache going on, nice.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Did Lawler just compare Tiger Woods sleeping with a bunch of hookers to Cena losing to the Rock? And did Cole just say that was a good comparison?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Did Lawler compare Cena to Tiger Woods? LOL.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

...the fuck is Lawler talking about Tiger Woods for now?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Alberts karate dances need to go


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Brock will F5 Cena via HOLOGRAM for Tensai to get the win.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Karate Chop!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

FUCK YOU CENA!
How to beat FMoF, get up from the ground. At last, someone worked it out!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Ugh........*


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

My question is... why is this the main event, and the WWE title match was the opening contest?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Pojko said:


> Did Lawler just compare Tiger Woods sleeping with a bunch of hookers to Cena losing to the Rock? And did Cole just say that was a good comparison?


ya that was most random series of comments ever


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The STF. The FUCKING STF.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

People always complain about Cole? Lawler is 100x worse


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

lol CROSSFACE


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Why do I think i of a tense eye when I see Albert??


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Called it!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao the STF.......yeaaaahhh.....


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

green mist!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!!!!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Cena loses lolololokok


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I remember when guys didn't stare into the camera when doing their finishers.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

CENA LOSES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

:shocked: did cena just lose?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Green Mist will always be cool.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Fuck yeah Tensai bitches. Jump on the bandwaggon like sheeps bitches.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao OMFG, this can't be serious. Cena losing to A-Train...err...Tensai?!? :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, Tensai won. Shocking.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Superjobber John Cena.

Great way to establish Lord Tensai imo.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL*


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

ofcourse cena won't lose clean again


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ Albert pinning Cena, technically clean.

This is what the WWE wants you to like?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

That's a Crossface, not an STF Cole.

Btw, nice "tattoo" on your face Albert.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Cena... SELLING?!

THE FUCK IS THIS?!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol cena wins at Extreme Rules
PLEASE VINCE DO THE DOUBLE SWERVE SO HE LOSES


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Teh green mist


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Go Tensai. I could see Tensai and Lesnar going on a two-man power trip and form an alliance. A-Train and Lesnar used to be allies back in 2003-2004.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Everyone in the audience is wondering what just happened.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Seems that A-train got tips off Tajiri while he was in Japan?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Tajiri would be proud


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena lost. Not bad, WWWE.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Suck it Cena! Tensai has your number bitch

maybe they are going the cena losing streak route, turning him heel.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Crowd: WTF?


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

i know different colors of mist do different things what does green do?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

How long before people start running around here with Green Mist faced Cena as their Sig?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

And not a single fuck was given


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Love how Tensai's mist matched the green USA Network logo.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

"SUPR SENA"
That arguement is starting to feel invalid. Look at all the people he gets beat up by recently.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope they don't push Tensai as a legit main eventer. Was bored of him when he was just squashing Riley. Can't stand the gimmick, or him or his matches.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL Cena, two weeks before Lesnar he is losing to Albert? I don't get it. If Cena wins against Lesnar? GTFO you just threw $5 million to the garbage.

Boring RAW, watch the Brock promo again, that's it.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Yawn....


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, Well Lord Tensai just beat Cena, CM Punk you next


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

BlindWrestlingMark said:


> i know different colors of mist do different things what does green do?


It makes Cena sell. It is obviously the most magical mist of all.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Crowd is shocked to see Cena lose. 

Feel bad for the guy, terrible gimmick. He could've been brought back as a monsterheel in all variety of manners. He gets a 40 year old power ranger role.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Good Raw. Nothing much to complain about.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy that Tensai won. Can't wait to see what he does next.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why are they burying Cena now?


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Kinda a spit on the face to a great crowd, ending the show with Albert (who hasn't really been properly reintroduced) beating Cena, the fans don't want to cheer or boo that moment :lol:

They must have had a dark match after to send them home happy.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Look Cena won but then he lost by shady tactics. What else is new.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

CM Punk's match was good, and the Lesnar promo was awesome. And I'll give it to Cena, I liked his promo tonight. Other than that, I got nothing.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


> Why are they burying Cena now?


Probably because he is going to win at ER.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

pretty good raw. weird ending.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

BlindWrestlingMark said:


> i know different colors of mist do different things what does green do?


 Green Mist – The most common mist, which obscures the opponent's vision.
Red Mist – This mist is purported to burn rather than blind.
Black Mist – An even more powerful mist which is purported to severely blind an opponent for a prolonged period of time.
Blue Mist – This mist is used to send an opponent to sleep.
Yellow Mist – This mist is purported to paralyze the opponent.

Yay for wiki! Have no idea about the white one that he uses.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> Why are they burying Cena now?


hmm why not, cena burys ppl all the time, how do u expect the wwe to make new stars if they have cena beat everyone all the time, if they can now use cena to push other ppl like this,then the wwe has a bright future now ,i was rooting for lord tensai the whole time, not so much cuz i like him or anything but god, i just want to see cena lose some normal matches already and not big time matches only like the one with rock


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He didn't lose clean. Jesus guys.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena's losing.. I thought that's what you wanted? God there's people on Twitter complaining about it too. Nothings ever good enough.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh and Albert sucks what the fuck he outworks cena but barely, thought he got good in japan


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punk/Henry tonight was awesome.

Really solid show. Entertaining main event.


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

magusnova said:


> Tensai will probably win by spitting in Cenas face.


*claps*


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Cena's losing.. I thought that's what you wanted? God there's people on Twitter complaining about it too. Nothings ever good enough.



Exactly, people bitch about Cena winning all the time, then he starts losing, and people bitch about that too. Please, someone call the damn WAAAAAAAAAAAAmbulance.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good Raw, crowd was much better than last week. Wish they could have Raw in a smark city every week. Leave Smackdown and house shows to the shitty crowds.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

They got the show the wrong way round, Cena should have opened, Punk should have closed.


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hah Cena legit couldn't see from that mist, needed water and everything.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

WWE's idea of japanese wrestling is a bunch of guys dressed like ninjas and samurais doing karate chops and spitting mist in each other's faces.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

The dark match main event had Chris Jericho vs. CM Punk for the WWE title. Huge pop for Chris Jericho. Punk interrupts his introduction and the match begins. Punk had Jericho up for a GTS until Daniel Bryan came out and interfered for the DQ. All hell breaks loose as Sheamus, Rhodes, Alberto Del Rio, The Big Show and Orton hit the ring. Punk and Y2J brawl to the back. The remaining babyfaces hit finishers on all the remaining heels to send the crowd home happy! This won't air live as it was a dark match. A great show overall.

Source: Ewrestling news


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> WWE's idea of japanese wrestling is a bunch of guys dressed like ninjas and samurais doing karate chops and spitting mist in each other's faces.


We're talking about the same idiots who think "leprechauns = UK".


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

This Raw was a lot better than last weeks.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good raw 8/10


----------



## Rust in Peace (Apr 2, 2012)

That was such a boring raw and everything seemed off. I know King hasn't been good for years but god damn I cringed hard during that Santino entrance. Everything just seemed really weird that raw and strange.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

I didn't think the crowd lived up to expectations to be honest. Boring episode.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

blarg_ said:


> Exactly, people bitch about Cena winning all the time, then he starts losing, and people bitch about that too. Please, someone call the damn WAAAAAAAAAAAAmbulance.


And then somebody needs to call their momma!!!!!!!!! (sorry, had to be done)

It was an ok RAW. Next week is going to be another pointless 3 hour one that does nothing, unless they're putting Ambrose on!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TER8i5ffjp8#t=81s

Jesus, how fucking over is this man. Also this match should definitely have closed, what is wrong with this company sometimes.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

London crowd sucked. All those people and not a decent reaction really.

Episode was uneventful like i predicted since they were in another country. Someone said earlier look forward to the main event. You had to be trolling me because there is nothing to look forward to with Albert's fat wannabe japanese ass.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> London crowd sucked. All those people and not a decent reaction really.
> 
> Episode was uneventful like i predicted since they were in another country. Someone said earlier look forward to the main event. You had to be trolling me because there is nothing to look forward to with Albert's fat wannabe japanese ass.


I suggest you turn the volume up.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Brock, DB, and Punk vs Henry were definitely the best parts of RAW.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rust in Peace said:


> That was such a boring raw and everything seemed off. I know King hasn't been good for years but god damn I cringed hard during that Santino entrance. Everything just seemed really weird that raw and strange.


i was watching on youtube. and i had to just comment I hate Jerry Lawler. He sounded so freaking awful during that Santino entrance.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao at people saying the crowd sucked.

I'm sure you guys would rather have that great Indiana crowd from last year that didn't make a single noise. London crowd was GREAT.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think they need to get the title on Brock. Maybe Punk vs Brock at Summer Slam - or if Punk is worth too much money have Punk drafted to SD! and Sheamus drafted to Raw and have Lesnar vs Sheamus at SummerSlam with Brock taking that title.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think they need to get the title on Brock. Maybe Punk vs Brock at Summer Slam - or if Punk is worth too much money have Punk drafted to SD! and Sheamus drafted to Raw and have Lesnar vs Sheamus at SummerSlam with Brock taking that title.


Sheamus no longer being world champ?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

7/10 for this RAW. Better than last week without a doubt. Hopefully next week there's enough time for Bryan, Ziggler and maybe Abraham Washington/Mark Henry to be featured.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It was a good RAW tonight. Crap shenanigans with Truth and other meaningless filler aside, I felt they hit all the right notes. More advancement between Punk/Jericho, more tension and friction between Lesnar/Cena (despite that bad promo from Cena), the prominent wrestlers (Tensai, Brodus, Ziggler, Ryder, Santino, Johnny) were shown, great crowd. Nothing to **really** bitch about.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

blarg_ said:


> Exactly, people bitch about Cena winning all the time, then he starts losing, and people bitch about that too. Please, someone call the damn WAAAAAAAAAAAAmbulance.


Is someones name People. Because im sure people is plural. Even when Cena was winning ppl loved and some ppl hated it. Why would that change when he starts losing of course ppl will hate it now and the ppl who hated him winning all the time will love it. Just like "ppl" used to love Punk but now theres some "ppl" who hate Punk. 

Its like when ppl say the IWC hates this or loves this. IWC is a massive group of ppl with many different tastes and likes there is no singular feeling.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

How did the crowd suck? They went crazy during CM Punks entrance, they kept chanting YES, YES, YES, like crazy. They were very in to the show. Shame that Regal didn't make an appearance.

RAW was alright. Not great but not bad either. I wasn't expecting much since they are out of the country, but I would take it over last weeks Smackdown, thats for sure.

If you told me a year ago that Albert would return, face John Cena and defeat him in the main event, I wouldn't have believed it. Lord Tensai doesn't seem to be getting very over though.

I don't like Khali at all, but Big Show had me laughing with the dance thing.

On to next week... where the extra hour will be full of filler.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brye said:


> :lmao at people saying the crowd sucked.
> 
> I'm sure you guys would rather have that great *Indiana* crowd from last year that didn't make a single noise. London crowd was GREAT.


LOL at picking on Indiana. I'm from here and even I have to agree. Crowd tonight was great. If we got a crowd like that every week, Raw would be much more fun watching week-to-week.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

I swear there's like 3-4 people every week that say the crowd sucked. I even saw a few people say that the Miami crowd sucked. wtf are some of you people listening to?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ChromeMan said:


> LOL at picking on Indiana. I'm from here and even I have to agree. Crowd tonight was great. If we got a crowd like that every week, Raw would be much more fun watching week-to-week.


Sorry for picking on your home, it was just the show I remembered. :lmao :$


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

im surprised Cena didnt no sell the green mist. Looks like they will be setting that up for Tensei where you never know when it'll come. a good new addition i guess. and idk if this was mentioned but is Cole really that stupid. Cena had a crossface and he called it the STF?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Crowd was aweomse, Punk and Cena both times got huge ovation(s).


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Pretty good Raw. Had some good matches, good build up for extreme rules and the crowd was great too. Can't wait for next week


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Very interested in what's going on with Cena right now. Some sort of character change has to be in the works... Hopefully I'm not being too hopeful right now.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Wasn't a big fan of the crowd tonight.

Smarky crowds can take away from matches. It's great that they're in the match but the best way to do that is to chant the person's name or make noise not act like a retard and chant no everytime the opposition gets some offense or wind up everytime Punk's about to get offense in.

It highlights the fakeness of the fight and I'm really not digging were smarks are taking wrestling too. 

You have to play along with the match. When the opposition is getting offense in the goal is to rally your guy, but that's above smarks they instead do stupid chants that decrease the entertainment of the match.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL Cena lost to Albert

just imagine all the Attitude Era marks on Youtube , two or three years ago you'd find posts on attitude era videos that have Albert on them and you'd find comments such as "Albert >>>>>>> John Cena" 

oh my .. this is surreal as fuck :lmao 



anyways , good RAW overall , GREAT crowd , especially during the D-bry match .. Daniel Bryan is such a troll lol 

i especially enjoyed the Lesnar interview , they are using lesnar perfectly (Thank God)


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> Wasn't a big fan of the crowd tonight.
> 
> Smarky crowds can take away from matches. It's great that they're in the match but the best way to do that is to chant the person's name or make noise not act like a retard and chant no everytime the opposition gets some offense or wind up everytime Punk's about to get offense in.
> 
> ...


Considering they actually give more energy to the match I have no fucking idea what you are actually talking about. Seriously, enough with this "too smarky... waaaa" bullshit. Would you rather a fucking dead crowd or one that tries to give a damn? Fuck sake...


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Wasn't a big fan of the crowd tonight.
> 
> Smarky crowds can take away from matches. It's great that they're in the match but the best way to do that is to chant the person's name or make noise not act like a retard and chant no everytime the opposition gets some offense or wind up everytime Punk's about to get offense in.
> 
> ...


If you are buying Extreme Rules I have a suggestion. Email WWE, ask them for the fake crowd noises they use for Smackdown and everytime you want the crowd to cheer to rally, say sheamus whose a face, press play on the mp3 so it doesn't seem fake and your entertainment value isn't decreased.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

GillbergReturns said:


> Wasn't a big fan of the crowd tonight.
> 
> Smarky crowds can take away from matches. It's great that they're in the match but the best way to do that is to chant the person's name or make noise not act like a retard and chant no everytime the opposition gets some offense or wind up everytime Punk's about to get offense in.
> 
> ...


I don't get what you mean by highlighting the fakeness.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

I was pleasently surprised watching this RAW. I enjoyed or was able to tolerate everything on the show and the London crowd was awesome. I was very surprised that Tensai actually pinned Cena.

On another note, did anyone else here notice that there wasn't a divas match?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol people actually thought the crowd sucked? wtf was yall watching?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Considering they actually give more energy to the match I have no fucking idea what you are actually talking about. Seriously, enough with this "too smarky... waaaa" bullshit. Would you rather a fucking dead crowd or one that tries to give a damn? Fuck sake...


I'd prefer a crowd that actually knows how to react. A crowd that wants to enhance the atmosphere.

Obviously this doesn't apply to today but I'd rather the crowd sit there and be bored then shout out We Want Ryder in every match that's Zach Ryder's not in. That doesn't help the product at all.

People need to stop giving crowds credit for not playing along with the script. There's nothing wrong with cheering for Bryan that's not my point but when you're chanting Yes and No to every move you completely ruin the match.

The crowd sucked today plain and simple.


----------



## MrkLrn¹³ (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you London for being such a great crowd.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

GillbergReturns said:


> I'd prefer a crowd that actually *knows how to react.* A crowd that wants to enhance the atmosphere.
> 
> Obviously this doesn't apply to today but I'd rather the crowd sit there and be bored then shout out We Want Ryder in every match that's Zach Ryder's not in. That doesn't help the product at all.
> 
> ...



Knows how to react? Like theres a rule book on crowd noises fucking A... How can a loud, receptive, REACTIVE crowd be anything but an enhancement to a show?..uk crowd was phenomenal...I'm guessing you want crowds more Like the one in nashville for lockdown, absolutely silent... :lmao


Lol .... :troll much...? Your smoking crack if you actually think that crowd sucked :lol


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

wait... what's the difference between YES/NO or YAY/BOO? Oh, there is none.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The crowd was pretty damn great throughout. *


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

ecabney said:


> wait... what's the difference between YES/NO or YAY/BOO? Oh, there is none.


There's a huge difference. First off people don't cheer and boo during every strike in an exchange. From there cheering/ booing is an established crowd reaction that generates thru out all sports. How many sporting event have you been to and heard yes and no chants?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> There's a huge difference. First off people don't cheer and boo during every strike in an exchange. From there cheering/ booing is an established crowd reaction that generates thru out all sports. How many sporting event have you been to and heard *yes and no chants*?


Wrestling and quite frankly it should stay that way. The Yes and No chants are a wrestling thing. As seen in RAW the Yes and No chants can be used in numerous ways.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

UK crowd was definitely awesome tonight.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Wrestling and quite frankly it should stay that way. The Yes and No chants are a wrestling thing. As seen in RAW the Yes and No chants can be used in numerous ways.


I love the Yes chants when it's done right but this has the potential to be worse than the What chants and that pretty much drove me away from wrestling.

Promos with Bryan, when Bryan is walking up the ramp, and certain spots during the match is perfectly fine, but chanting it all night long and chanting yes and no for every move during a match is detrimental to the show.

How anyone can't see that is beyond me.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> I'd prefer a crowd that actually knows how to react. A crowd that wants to enhance the atmosphere.
> 
> Obviously this doesn't apply to today but I'd rather the crowd sit there and be bored then shout out We Want Ryder in every match that's Zach Ryder's not in. That doesn't help the product at all.
> 
> ...


I just can't take you seriously anymore after this.. but then, being the internet, I need to stop being surprised at this crap.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

MrkLrn¹³ said:


> Thank you London for being such a great crowd.


Came here just to post this. You guys were awesome. So much better compared to last week.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Very good Lesnar promo
The Cena promo was terrible...he was shouting. Telling jokes..acting bipolar again. Just not good at all. Why is he and Johnny L feuding now? Doesn't make sense....


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

anyone notice the trollface in the crowd tonight? i lol'd.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Nice match between CM Punk and Mark Henry. I liked the finish with the flying elbow drop with a chair. I don't like how Chris Jericho hardly wrestles a match though. Most of his participation with the company in this return is just promos. He had another nice promo though and I wonder who Punk went to eat fish and chips with.

-Nice interview package with Brock Lesnar. The dude has come a long way in terms of promo talking. I do wonder what would've happened had he not left in 04. Brock WAS the youngest WWE Champion too but that record was broken by Randy Orton in 04.

-Kane made Zack Ryder look like a jobber. Ryder sure has fallen hard. Whoo whoo whoo, you know it.

-Daniel Bryan and Kofi Kingston had a great match too. I was entertained with this one. The fans were truly on Bryan's side. Loved all the constant "Yes" chants throughout the show. I like that he renamed his finisher into the "Yes-lock."

-Brodus Clay and Dolph Ziggler. Lame. Ziggler deserves better than this. Big Show and Great Khali squashed the Tag Team Champions. Why?

-Lord Tensai defeated John Cena. Nice to see Tensai bust out Tajiri's old green mist. This match was basically a handicap match too. Poor Cena's going through a slump. This show was a step in the right direction.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

A okey RAW I guess. 
But I have to begin with the main event. 
Lord freaking Tensai, def. Cena. FAT ALBERT def. Cena. I'm no Cna fan, but ALBERT can't even walk right. When I first heard he would cme back, I was fine with it, but this guy sucks. His gimmick is lame, he looks way to fat, and everyone knows he's ALBERT/A-Train. This guy was a freaking jobber. But okey, let's see where this goes. 

Punk and Henry had a nice match. 
But I still wanna see the dark match of Ambrose.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Decent RAW, I liked it, Tensai and Cena was decent, But Punk and Henry should of closed the show. Also I hate Taped RAWs just cause that piped in Cheers/Boos.


Also why the fuck did Khali and Show just squash the tag champs stupid.

They should of booked it like this.

Rhodes comes down draw Show out of the ring, Ref is distracted by Rhodes/Show that Primo low blows Khali and they hit a Double DDT or something I don't know atleast let your tag champs look somewhat credible. That was my only gripe with this show.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

The show was really meh... apart from Bryan, nothing really poked my interest.



chronoxiong said:


> Brock WAS the youngest WWE Champion too but that record was broken by Randy Orton in 04.


Wrong. Orton is the youngest WHC, Brock is still the record holder concerning the WWE title.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry, forgot I posted in here already.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Decent RAW. Made decent by the crowd, honestly. CM Punk vs Mark Henry was a good match, and I just can't wait until Extreme Rules when they finally put this silly "Punk is drunk" feud behind them. 

The Cena stuff was good also, but that's about it.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I thought it was a good show. I enjoyed the main event with Lord Tensai beating John Cena and Cena sold the green mist very well. CM Punk vs. Mark Henry was meh, good Jericho/Punk promo though, as usual. I kinda liked the R-Truth segments but why the fuck is there a library backstage? Lololol. No divas match tonight thank god, but the Khali/Big Show tag match was probably worse than divas. Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston was alright. John Cena's promo was very good, as was Brock Lesnars. A few questions though:

1. What happened to John Laurinaitis saying "I have big plans for you next week Miz" last week. He wasn't even on the show.

2. WTF is with WWE's censoring? They allow bastard, bullcrap and ass but they bleep out bitch and piss....


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good RAW, thanks to the crowd. Very surprised Tensai beat Cena. I'm surprised it was Tensai at first to be honest, I was expecting to be Miz myself. No idea where Miz was, he wasn't on at all, was he?


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

TO ME GOOD RAW


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Where was Miz?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Where was Miz?


This is off-topic, but is that Josh Matthews in your sig? I didn't know he was on Tough Enough? :lol


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

I thought it would be Tensai. The guys around me were pretty bummed out when that turned out to be the main event :/ I got the feeling people were pretty pissed that Lesnar wasn't there (obviously we knew he wouldn't be but nonetheless.) The Punk vs Henry match was the best of the night and it was a shame it wasn't the main event. I enjoyed the whole experience though, it was fun. 02 on the other hand have really pissed me off though, they are gonna be getting quite a few complaints from our section as they fucked up the seating and we ended up on the other side of the row, the furthest away from the barrier. We'd paid (a lot of money ) to sit 3 sits away from the barrier by the entrance ramp and we were like 12 seats away :/ everyone had been seated wrongly and, despite complaining, the 02 didn't give a shit.

The Ryder/Kane match should have gone on longer, that had potential to be good. Bryan/Kofi was a good match, couldn't complain about most of it really, just not as good as the previous 2 Raw shows.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

chronoxiong said:


> RAW Thoughts:
> 
> 
> -Lord Tensai defeated John Cena. Nice to see Tensai bust out _Great Muta_'s old green mist.


fixed.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

> Thanks to WrestlingINC.com readers Andy Vale and Ashudeep for sending in these notes from tonight's RAW Supershow in London, England:
> The dark match after RAW went off the air was CM Punk defending the WWE Championship against Chris Jericho. The match ended in a disqualification when Daniel Bryan came out to interfere while Punk was attempting to hit the GTS on Jericho. Sheamus came out and nailed Bryan with a Brogue kick.
> 
> Cody Rhodes then came out, followed by the Big Show and Alberto Del Rio. Randy Orton was out next. Bryan took off to the back as the faces nailed the remaining heels with their finishers.
> ...


John Cena is insufferable but Bryan and the Lesnar interview was good. AJ and Rosa looked good, NO MATTER WHAT.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Fargerov said:


> This is off-topic, but is that Josh Matthews in your sig? I didn't know he was on Tough Enough? :lol


He was there shitting his pants over THE GAME coming to school all their jobber asses. This speech actually made the guy in the Angle shirt leave the show lol. *POWER*.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Good show
good match by punk and henry
good match between Bryan and Kofi and i loved all those YES!

and i was surprised that Tensai was Cenas opponent and even more surprised he won


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Where was Miz?


Probably being aweeeeeeesoooome...... 

backstage.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok show.

But the only thing keeping the show watchable is Lesnar.

Take whats going on between him and Cena out, and you have a piss poor show. First it was the Rock carrying WWE, now its Lesnar.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> He was there shitting his pants over THE GAME coming to school all their jobber asses. This speech actually made the guy in the Angle shirt leave the show lol. *POWER*.


Lol "You sold like that I would tag you for real".

Love or Hate HHH he loves and respects this business.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Good Raw, awesome Lesnar interview and a good WWE Championship match. Also, good for Tensai AND Cena that Tensai got the win.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Brock was great, Bryan was great. I could take or leave everything else. 

Unfortunately Punk/Jericho just isn't clicking for me, and Tensai is just... lets just say I don't care in the slightest.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Just watching Raw now, and Brock is littered in the opening Raw title sequence, even sharing the ending spot that Cena usually has. WWE are already investing way too much in Lesnar. Why the fuck do they trust him again?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

superfudge said:


> Just watching Raw now, and Brock is littered in the opening Raw title sequence, even sharing the ending spot that Cena usually has. WWE are already investing way too much in Lesnar. Why the fuck do they trust him again?


Desperation? Look at the roster: Cena, Punk, Jericho, Orton. The end.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

World Wide said:


> Desperation? Look at the roster: Cena, Punk, Jericho, Orton. The end.


Could have at least featured Punk more heavily in it. Not the guy who turned up two weeks ago and doesn't seem bothered about wrestling.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't like Cena's promo. "I AM A SCARED LITTLE SHIT AND I WONT WIN BUT I WILL TRY".
Also Chelsea is in London Lawler, you dumb cunt.
Fish and Chips was the best chant last night.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Typing this while watching RAW:

- Great match between Punk and Henry, the English crowd was really into it. Punks final movie was awesome, Mmking a match no DQ and no count outs makes for a great match.

- R Truth, gotta love that crazy fool. X-D

- Santino vs Otunga, pretty standard match.

- Zack Ryder vs Kane, meh

- Cena cutting a promo, you mad bro?

- Kofi vs Bryan (noticed not one fuck was given when Kofi came on), and why the hell are people suddenly rooting so much for Bryan? He was hated before WM. Solid wrestling match none the less.

- Brodus Clay vs Ziggler, i skipped Clay's entrance, getting so sick of that entrance. Unnecessary 'match'.

- Khali, Big Show vs Primo & Epico, gotta love when Show gave his beanie to that kid, kid was like unk. And its strange to see somebody next to Show that is taller than him. Whats the deal with that so called 'talent scout' standing on the ramp.

- Fuck that russia promo, come to the Netherlands for fuck sake.

- Cena vs Mystery opponent in a extreme rules match, hmm, who will this be, Tensai? ok.  I am really surprised about the outcome.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Okay....I watched RAw and I will only mention the parts I liked :

Punk/Henry was a Great opener but I kind of agree that it should've been the closer of the show instead of Cena/Tensai. 


Brock Lesnar interview was terrific. You knew that what he said, he believes it as FACT. Plus, he has the LEGITIMACY(Former UFC Champion) to back up his talk. For as long as he's around, things will be a bit more interesting....


R-Truth backstage segment. Yes, I know many here didn't like it and I wasn't really a fan of that Sherlock imitation, although Troof looked funny dressed in that get-up. 
That said, however, the only somewhat-funny line Troof had was after Teddy told him that he was already fired from Smackdown(the very same show Troof was trying to help Teddy long get a job in) and Troof told him that he had 8 Years Experience so he's the perfect candidate. Funny 'cause it's true.









BTW, I hate FACE Truth. I miss HEEL Truth. I so want to hear more cracky-tales about Spidahs.....Fear of heights....hotdogs.....hotdog buns.....and so forth. 

Cena/Tensai was SURPRISING, mainly 'cause of the Ending. I fully thought that this was the end of Tensai's Push when it turns out it was just the beginning. Also, to END the show with Tensai standing tall in the ring and Cena actually selling the Green Mist(MADE FAMOUS BY **THE GREAT MUTA**, not Tajiri, oh clueless ones.  ) was pretty shocking in a good way. 

Aside from all that, the rest of the show was a Yawner. I give it a B- grade.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> why the hell are people suddenly rooting so much for Bryan? He was hated before WM.


Because everyone realised he was the most entertaining character on the roster at the moment :


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Kalashnikov said:


> The show was really meh... apart from Bryan, nothing really poked my interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Orton is the youngest WHC, Brock is still the record holder concerning the WWE title.


Yes you are correct.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> I don't like Cena's promo. "I AM A SCARED LITTLE SHIT AND I WONT WIN BUT I WILL TRY".
> *Also Chelsea is in London Lawler, you dumb cunt.
> *Fish and Chips was the best chant last night.


Laughed hard at that myself.


----------



## whetherby (Sep 13, 2011)

I honestly thought Cena was going to face Eve, cause they had a bit of her right before the match. It would be interesting (well...) cause he wouldn't hurt her.


----------



## whetherby (Sep 13, 2011)

Why didn't Brock come out at the end to punish Cena for his blindness..was Cena really temporarily blinded that they cut Brock out?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The show was worth it purely for the D-Bry promo where he renamed his finisher the Yes Lock and embraced the Yes, and for Brock's UFC style promo where its just him, with a dark background, talking about how badass he is. Both very well done.

Punk/Henry was alright, I just strongly dislike Henry. TV feuds are where he should stay. 

But let me get to Cena. His promo was very meh. Even with his intensity saying "I WILL FIGHT", I just totally didn't buy it. He needs to come out one night, and can the overacting and whatnot, and just be dead serious. Say something like "X...you have done something very dangerous. You have pissed me off. You attack like a coward, and fight like one as well. I'm going to find you, I'm going to catch you, I'm going to bloody you, and I'm going to leave you lying in the ring, begging for mercy. And while you're crying in pain, I'm going to spit on you, laugh at your misery, and continue to teach you to feel pain you didn't think was possible." Just something simple, delivered very straight forward, no bullshit.

And the main event...I just don't get this booking. You've got Lord Tensai, your new monster heel that you're trying to push as such. They Fed was originally going to have Cena feud with Tensai upon his debut, but they decided with Brock instead. Now, you've given away a potential future feud here. And what's worse? They really didn't make Tensai LOOK like a monster. He needed Otunga, his aid (can't remember the guy's name, Sakamoto?) and green mist (shades of Great Muta) to beat Cena. So that's it, huh? Your new monster heel who has decimated guys all of...2 weeks...needs a 3 on 1 advantage to win. Way to kill any momentum. Couldn't they have just made it Miz or something and left Tensai out of the picture until he and Cena feuded in like...June or something? Give Tensai more time to build up? No, it had to be tonight, and what good did it do? It didn't boost up the ratings to a 4 or something, it didn't sell 1000 seats, all they did was show that their new monster heel can't beat one guy without the help of 2 others, making him no sort of monster at all. Brock is being pushed as a monster, I don't see him needing any help to destroy Cena. Why does Tensai? I'm not saying Brock and Tensai are on the same level, far from it. But come on, they've invested time and money in this character, and its like they've destroyed any steam he's built up and ruined him ALREADY.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 4/16 Raw Discussion NO SPOILERS!!!!!*



dxbender said:


> None are spoilers, just rumors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cenas "training match" actually did happen!

Punk-Jericho angle wasn't similar to Morrison-Truth,but they did sorta play on the fact that they were in UK

I guess Punk-Jericho would be considered the "new" match?

Guessing Barrett was just visiting then

They didn't announce a match next week,and seems like "extreme raw" got dropped, but they did announce the big contract signing


----------



## whetherby (Sep 13, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> So that's it, huh? Your new monster heel who has decimated guys all of...2 weeks...needs a 3 on 1 advantage to win. Way to kill any momentum.


You seem surprised... They put him against Cena..what did you expect. I'm surprised he won. Look at how they have completely destroyed Kane's character. He was one of the best monster heels, but they have completely...ugh! Just disappointed with super cena and also with the creative team


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I can't believe it's 2012 and I just got done watching Albert in the fucking main event of RAW.

I can't believe I had to watch two of the best wrestlers in the world get made to look like chumps by a fat piece of shit comedy act who can barely move.

I can't believe I had to watch two young guys with loads of potential get jobbed out to the Big Slow and a guy who can't even perform a kick without falling down.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

whetherby said:


> Why didn't Brock come out at the end to punish Cena for his blindness..was Cena really temporarily blinded that they cut Brock out?


Lesnar HATES travelling... He probably wasn't in England.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> He needs to come out one night, and can the overacting and whatnot, and just be dead serious. Say something like "X...you have done something very dangerous. You have pissed me off. You attack like a coward, and fight like one as well. I'm going to find you, I'm going to catch you, I'm going to bloody you, and I'm going to leave you lying in the ring, begging for mercy. And while you're crying in pain, I'm going to spit on you, laugh at your misery, and continue to teach you to feel pain you didn't think was possible."


You forgot to say that he says all that with a smile.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> You forgot to say that he says all that with a smile.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## pinfallinteractive (Apr 15, 2012)

Great outcome to the title match, loved that finish. Lesnar UFC style interview was brilliant and I enjoyed Cena's promo.


----------

